# Aftermarket hitch



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

Managed to track down one of the few SEL?s with a 3rd row today. Take delivery Monday. Started researching trailer hitches for my bike rack and notice there are really only two on the market. That being with a 2 inch receiver. 

The Curt looks like breeze to install but hangs under the rear fascia quite a bit. Almost an eye sore.

The Draw Tite has a higher tongue and tow rating but requires cuting the rear fascia. But would sit much cleaner I feel.

Curious if anyone has installed other option.

Thanks!


----------



## Lothareb (Sep 14, 2017)

I'm going with the Draw-Tite for the reason you stated, receiver is higher. The part of the fascia than needs to be cut is recessed pretty far under the car, so I do not feel too bad about (cutting) it.

Have you figured out where to tap in the harness for the electrical. I have not looked too deep, but cannot find wiring long enough to tap in the connectors.


----------



## TheDoc46 (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm in the same boat fellas. Did either of you get the draw tite installed? 

Could you post a couple of pics please ? would like to see how it looks on the back of the new Tig, and especially where you had to cut the fascia ?


----------



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

I haven?t had a chance to crawl under and take a look. Hoping to do some homework this weekend and get one of the two ordered.

As far as harness I was looking at the Curt. Here was the install guide I found. https://assets.curtmfg.com/masterlibrary/59236/installsheet/CME_59236_INS.pdf


----------



## lloydD (Jan 10, 2014)

Keep us posted and don't forget to post a pic once you're done installing your hitch.


----------



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

Took a look tonight. The draw tite cutting is pretty straight forward. It?s two cuts on the same lower valence. I think the install will be cleaner (more oem) looking. My concern is you cut the underside and the frontside of the same piece of plastic. My concern is the structural integrity after the cuts.


----------



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

I ended up ordering the drawtite from etrailer for $111. I?ll post an update once it arrives.


----------



## IVRINGS (Apr 1, 2009)

Looking forward to this! Picking up a SE 7 seater and would like a hitch for small trailer or bike carrier. Please keep us updated.


----------



## TheDoc46 (Feb 12, 2012)

IVRINGS said:


> Looking forward to this! Picking up a SE 7 seater and would like a hitch for small trailer or bike carrier. Please keep us updated.


Me too, looking forward to seeing a pic before deciding to get the one where i need to trim the facia or the one where it hangs under and no cutting needed.


----------



## IVRINGS (Apr 1, 2009)

Picking up my wife's tomorrow. Got paint corrected and sealed today. Should be ready in the morning.


----------



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

Update.

Decided to take a crack at installing the hitch last night. Started after kids went to bed. Figured based on previous installs I have done and the pretty straight forward instructions I could knock this one out is sub one hour.

Three hours later I was removing what I started and restoring back to driveable state.

The good:
- the oem bolts you need to remove came out in about 5 minutes flat.
- the trimming was easy and done with a basic utility knife.
- once installed it will look much cleaner then hanging below the rear bumper

The bad:
- the weight of hitch and room to work on the ground makes this not a one person job.
- the really great job spraying the frame to prevent rust made it impossible to maneuver the hitch to the correct spot.
- a factory screw that sticks out in the driver side kept getting in the way. (Highlighted with a red arrow below)

Next steps:
- bring a friend.
- use a razor to shave off the rubber off of the frame.
- put rear end up on jack stands or lift.
- start earlier then 8 pm on Sunday night.


Pictures:
Exhaust hanger bolt (13mm). Make sure you have at least an 8 inch extension to clear the downpipes.



The two factory bolts on driver side you use to install hitch. Also the pesky screw you need to work around.



As close as I could get it myself.



What the final product will look like.


----------



## TheDoc46 (Feb 12, 2012)

blackgliguy said:


> Update.
> 
> Decided to take a crack at installing the hitch last night. Started after kids went to bed. Figured based on previous installs I have done and the pretty straight forward instructions I could knock this one out is sub one hour.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update, i was wondering about weight and maneuverability once under the car. Told the missus that she may be called up for some backup assistance !! Looking forward to seeing final installed pic... There are pics of the new 2018 Tig with the Curt Trailer Hitch that hangs underneath, but funny enough none of the Draw-Tite ? unless my google search image skills are failing me !


----------



## opticalmike (Apr 28, 2011)

Do you think this hitch would be able to support a 2500 lb boat with say a 150 pound tongue weight?


----------



## TheDoc46 (Feb 12, 2012)

opticalmike said:


> Do you think this hitch would be able to support a 2500 lb boat with say a 150 pound tongue weight?


The hitch from a strength point of view could handle it. Up to 3500lb i believe, its the Tig that can't.. It only has a 1500-pound towing capacity. Maybe a 4Motion is more, but the 2FWD is only 1500lb


----------



## GavinD (Jun 19, 2014)

Also worth noting is the GVWR of the car itself - with a 3rd row, the weight of the hitch alone basically puts you at the limit, and that's without hooking up a trailer at all. There's a reason VW won't sell you a Tiguan with a 3rd row and a hitch from the dealer.

Just something to keep in mind for those of you dreaming of hauling 7 people plus gear plus a boat. This is not the correct vehicle for that application.



opticalmike said:


> Do you think this hitch would be able to support a 2500 lb boat with say a 150 pound tongue weight?


This, in particular, is outside the recommended load distribution for any vehicle. Tongue weight should be between 9-15% of trailer weight, so your 2500lb boat trailer should have a MINIMUM of 225lb of tongue weight on any tow vehicle. Anything less than this and you risk a loss of stability at highway speeds. Also, I think you'll find this is illegal in most states.


----------



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

Agreed. Mine is for a bike rack only. I?m not even wiring for trailer.


----------



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

Was able to lure my cousin over to assist this evening. We where successful!

Still took a good hour of finagling the hitch into place. Definetely need to shave off the rubberizer the last 2 inches toward the rear of the vehicle to fit and slide. Took a combination of contorting, lifting, rubber mallet?ing and patience.


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

Thanks for the post and tips. I just ordered the Draw-tite (item 76192) - really does make it a cleaner look and I would hope it interferes less with the foot activated lift gate feature on my SEL-P.


----------



## TheDoc46 (Feb 12, 2012)

JenSnyder1083 said:


> Thanks for the post and tips. I just ordered the Draw-tite (item 76192) - really does make it a cleaner look and I would hope it interferes less with the foot activated lift gate feature on my SEL-P.


i went ahead and ordered the Curt hitch, as i just didn't want to cut into the plastic, plus it was on special. Anyway i never figured out how to work the foot activated lift gate on the SEL-P. But if i figure it out, i'll be sure to post if the Curt interferes with it.


----------



## daisoman (Apr 20, 2009)

TheDoc46 said:


> i went ahead and ordered the Curt hitch, as i just didn't want to cut into the plastic, plus it was on special. Anyway i never figured out how to work the foot activated lift gate on the SEL-P. But if i figure it out, i'll be sure to post if the Curt interferes with it.


Keep us posted. 

Nice to see another VR46 fan

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

Installed my Draw-Tite 76192 hitch over the weekend. Install says "40 minutes" - it took me about that just measuring and marking and cutting - I was likely overly cautious - measure 8743 times, cut once. Looking at my cut compared to OP's install photos, I think I should cut the thin strip that is bowing out at the top of my hitch (can see it in the first and second pics below).
Took probably another 40 minutes just trying to get the four factory bolts back in - thought the lead in on the bolts was there to help line them up to the weld nuts, but no, has to be lined up perfectly and even had a few times where the bolt went in and just spun, no thread. Finally with 2 people and 2 jacks to help our tiring arms from holding the hitch in the air, we got them in and it looks great. Love that it's flush and blends in.

Bonus, I tested and can still use my foot activated SEL-P feature, although you have to be careful to not kick the hitch with your shin. I may look at relocating the foot activated sensors at some point.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

What about trailer brake light/turn signal wiring? Does anyone know how much that might cost to have installed at the dealer? Or is it possible to DIY also?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Racer709 (Jan 10, 2018)

*DrawTite hitch install*

I installed the DrawTite hitch yesterday. After reading all the previous comments about the install it went off without a hitch, pardon the pun, sans one. First I will second the recomendation to remove as much of the RTV material as you can from the rear most bolt hole area. It makes it much easier to install doing this ahead of time. My issue came about when trying to install the bolts towards the front of the vehicle. For some strange reason the nuts inside are not attached to the frame and they moved upward slightly after the bolts had been removed. Luckily there is a elongated hole in the bottom of the frame just below those nuts and I was able to get enough force on them with a long screwdriver to bring them back into place and thread the bolts back in. The DrawTite looks great once installed and I like the extra ground clearance it provides. Thanks to all who previously posted with their tips.


----------



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

Check out the trailer hitch on this european model:
(skip to 2:39)


----------



## GavinD (Jun 19, 2014)

jjvw said:


> Check out the trailer hitch on this european model:
> (skip to 2:39)


That's a pretty standard European hitch, though the power folding feature is pretty neat. At least until it bashes you in the shins... 

Also note that it's shown on a 7-seater model. European tow ratings are calculated MUCH differently than they are here. The same Tiguan is rated to tow 2400kg (that's 5280lbs!) in Europe, vs our 1500lb rating ONLY on the 5-seater. Add the extra row, and your tow rating drops to 253lbs (read: zero).


----------



## Got-Boost? (May 11, 2016)

GavinD said:


> That's a pretty standard European hitch, though the power folding feature is pretty neat. At least until it bashes you in the shins...
> 
> Also note that it's shown on a 7-seater model. European tow ratings are calculated MUCH differently than they are here. The same Tiguan is rated to tow 2400kg (that's 5280lbs!) in Europe, vs our 1500lb rating ONLY on the 5-seater. Add the extra row, and your tow rating drops to 253lbs (read: zero).



But is anything actually different from either model on the suspension? Guarantee you can tow the same weight on a US model, VW just doesn't want to be liable with all the crazy crap people try to tow in the USA... :laugh:


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Got-Boost? said:


> But is anything actually different from either model on the suspension? Guarantee you can tow the same weight on a US model, VW just doesn't want to be liable with all the crazy crap people try to tow in the USA... :laugh:


TLDR - Basically Americans can't be trusted to slow down when towing.

https://oppositelock.kinja.com/tow-me-down-1609112611/1609771499


----------



## GavinD (Jun 19, 2014)

socialD said:


> TLDR - Basically Americans can't be trusted to slow down when towing.
> 
> https://oppositelock.kinja.com/tow-me-down-1609112611/1609771499


But we CAN be trusted to haul gigantic trailers with big trucks on a standard license! 

Got-Boost, the car is, for all intents and purposes, identical. It's not a matter of VW's liability, it's a matter of vehicle ratings and towing dynamics. European laws require you to drive quite slow with a trailer, American laws do not. European laws also require trailer brakes on smaller trailers than we require in the US, which typically means the tow vehicle needs a brake controller, plus some other junk to make attaching a trailer easier (light integration, mostly). I imagine this is a pretty tough ask for VWoA - they know if people want to haul a trailer, they're going to buy a bigger SUV (hellooooo Atlas) or just buy a truck like a real 'Murican. The trailer size a vehicle like this can safely haul in the US just isn't big enough to go through all that effort.


----------



## jbschroeder (Jan 12, 2003)

I have found the 5NA092135 (VW factory hitch) for around (or slightly under ) $300... has anyone installed it yet? Is it pretty bolt-on or am I in for a weekend?


----------



## Gtrain (Jul 1, 2009)

jbschroeder said:


> I have found the 5NA092135 (VW factory hitch) for around (or slightly under ) $300... has anyone installed it yet? Is it pretty bolt-on or am I in for a weekend?


I just picked one up. Hopefully I won't have issues on a 7 seater model. Are you looking for the instructions? It comes in the box. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## good1 (Mar 6, 2018)

Wow, that was unexpected!


----------



## good1 (Mar 6, 2018)

Does the hitch from VW Parts require the facia to be cut?


----------



## antsman12 (Sep 15, 2017)

I have being looking into installing the factory VW hitch as well, I love the face that you don't have to cut into the rear bumper. However, I hate that they don't make a 2" one. you will have to remove the rear bumper and remove the rear cross bar. the tow hitch replace the cross bar there are four screws (2on each side) that holds it in place. hope this helps.


----------



## Darkaether (Nov 5, 2017)

FWIW, I had my dealer install mine and the service advisor ommented that it took them a lot longer than they thought it would since mine was the first 18 they had done.


----------



## good1 (Mar 6, 2018)

*VW Hitch Installation Guide?*

Anyone have a PDF or a link to the installation guide for the VW hitch they could post?


----------



## Gtrain (Jul 1, 2009)

good1 said:


> Anyone have a PDF or a link to the installation guide for the VW hitch they could post?


I have a scanned copy but don't know how to attach it to a reply.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Does anyone know what the VW oem hitch looks like or have any pictures? Does it hang below the bumper. Or is it flush in the bumper like most factory hitches? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

Gtrain said:


> I have a scanned copy but don't know how to attach it to a reply.


Can you take a pic of it?


----------



## goodtill (Jun 20, 2013)

Has anyone figured out the wiring for a 4 pin hitch plug.? I want to order this https://www.etrailer.com/Custom-Fit...iguan/2018/119250KIT.html?vehicleid=201854984


----------



## PATVW (Jul 27, 2016)

*7 seaters*

That's sucksss..... when I bought my 7 seaters in november they told me the hitch for it will comm later in January 18. and now I cannot tow my small trailer..... 


arhhhh


----------



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

PATVW said:


> That's sucksss..... when I bought my 7 seaters in november they told me the hitch for it will comm later in January 18. and now I cannot tow my small trailer.....
> 
> 
> arhhhh


I installed one on my 7 passenger. I posted the results in this thread. Unfortunately it’s not meant to tow. ?


----------



## TDeyeguy (Mar 13, 2018)

Install looks good OP! 

I just installed the hitch from Curt on our 1 week old Tig today (wife didn't want me to cut into her new bumper lol). I've had Curt on my Golf for the last 68k miles and it has been great....albeit not as stealth as the Westfalia, but I've used it more than any other car accessory hands down. Towing my camper, utility trailer, bike rack...etc. 

Considering ease of install and price I'm pretty pleased with it. It's relatively non-invasive when it comes to looks since the main bar is hidden. The only thing left for it to be towing ready is wiring and a trailer brake controller. 

Here are a couple pics of the hitch w/ and w/o my tow bar and bike rack.

DSC01575 by DerekG710, on Flickr

DSC01577 by DerekG710, on Flickr

DSC01579 by DerekG710, on Flickr

DSC01580 by DerekG710, on Flickr

DSC01581 by DerekG710, on Flickr

DSC01583 by DerekG710, on Flickr


----------



## good1 (Mar 6, 2018)

TDeyeguy said:


> Install looks good OP!
> 
> I just installed the hitch from Curt on our 1 week old Tig today (wife didn't want me to cut into her new bumper lol). I've had Curt on my Golf for the last 68k miles and it has been great....albeit not as stealth as the Westfalia, but I've used it more than any other car accessory hands down. Towing my camper, utility trailer, bike rack...etc.
> 
> ...


Is that the class II or class III hitch? I was going to get the Curt class II hitch for our bike carrier but Curt requires you use a hitch strap with a bike carrier for their class I and II hitches.


----------



## good1 (Mar 6, 2018)

*Missing and Loose Frame Rail Bolts!*

Getting ready to install Curt hitch onto the brand new Tig and the first thing I notice, one of the frame rail bolts used to mount the hitch is missing and the other three are finger loose and would have eventually fallen out on their own. I could tell they had never been tightened down since there is no indentation on the undercoating where the bolts sits.


----------



## pbrowne (Dec 1, 2014)

*Trailer wiring?*

Got my DrawTite hitch installed – looks good – now I need to do the wiring. VW has a trailer wiring kit with a four pin connector, but looks like there is some kind of wiring prep in the vehicle required to use this kit. Has anyone installed this VW kit? Or, is there a better alternative?


----------



## TDeyeguy (Mar 13, 2018)

good1 said:


> Is that the class II or class III hitch? I was going to get the Curt class II hitch for our bike carrier but Curt requires you use a hitch strap with a bike carrier for their class I and II hitches.


It's the class 2. I don't really see the point of the strap. My rack came with one and I use it just because it's there, but it's just a piece of velcro. I know it's there in case the locking mechanism totally fails, but every bike rack I've ever used attaches the same way whether is a class 2 or class 3 so I'm not sure why they make that distinction. 

I've had a curt class 2 on my Golf for 68k miles and had zero issues with or without a strap. At least half my miles were done while towing my 1700# camper, utility trailer, or my bike rack and my experience has been flawless. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## TDeyeguy (Mar 13, 2018)

pbrowne said:


> Got my DrawTite hitch installed – looks good – now I need to do the wiring. VW has a trailer wiring kit with a four pin connector, but looks like there is some kind of wiring prep in the vehicle required to use this kit. Has anyone installed this VW kit? Or, is there a better alternative?


I wasn't aware of the VW kit, I plan to wire a 7-pin connector and brake controller for my camper sometime before fall and was just going to use the wiring kits from etrailer.

Do you have a link to the VW kit? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## good1 (Mar 6, 2018)

TDeyeguy said:


> It's the class 2. I don't really see the point of the strap. My rack came with one and I use it just because it's there, but it's just a piece of velcro. I know it's there in case the locking mechanism totally fails, but every bike rack I've ever used attaches the same way whether is a class 2 or class 3 so I'm not sure why they make that distinction.
> 
> I've had a curt class 2 on my Golf for 68k miles and had zero issues with or without a strap. At least half my miles were done while towing my 1700# camper, utility trailer, or my bike rack and my experience has been flawless.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


I totally agree. It was etrailer.com that informed me (and I confirmed on Curt site) that use of the strap on Curts class I and II hitches was required for the warranty. What this means and how they would enforce it is another question. What is strange is Draw-Title has no such requirement for their class II hitch. Anyway, not a big deal, just wanted to get your opinion.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

so i am just wanting to get everything straight...

a small trailer that i am wanting to tow my toy vehicles, i.e. an MKIV GTI and a Corrado (not at the same time) can be achieved if i install a trailer brake controller?

from what i understand is that its just the laws between the U.S. and EU is what is keeping out tow rating down?

forgive my ignorance on this... hahahha


----------



## pbrowne (Dec 1, 2014)

*Trailer wiring solution*

I installed a DrawTite hitch, but I was apprehensive about the wiring until I found this at etrailer.com.

They have a Tekonsha trailer wiring kit that looks like an ideal solution that does not require cutting into any wires. It has sensors that clamp onto the wires to detect current flow. It's hooked directly to battery power and thereby eliminates any computer errors or warranty issues. You could run a wire to the battery or tap the rear 12 volt outlet if your trailer lights are minimal. (To keep this outlet hot all the time, move fuse #40 to its alternate position.) Not cheap at about $170, but an easy installation.

See https://www.etrailer.com/Custom_Fit_Vehicle_Wiring/Tekonsha/119250KIT.html. Also available from Amazon.


----------



## goodtill (Jun 20, 2013)

Could you go more into detail for the wiring setup? What colors of wire did you use from the OEM wiring and where did you mount the unit.
Pics would be great!!!


----------



## c.rebelo95 (Sep 29, 2011)

I originally was going with the Curt class 3 because it was easier. After looking at some measurements I then realized that it would definitely hang too low. I ended up ordering the Draw-tite so I will not need to worry about clearance. The only thing I will be doing is making the cut on the left a bit bigger because I will used the pre-welded bracket that draw-tite has to hold the end of the wiring pins. I was going to purchase the $170 wiring kit that someone mentioned because it was the only one available that did not require splicing. However I just found the newly list curt wiring that is plug and play with adapters for $90. No splicing and throws no codes. Hopefully Etrailer gets the shipment to me by early next week.


----------



## goodtill (Jun 20, 2013)

Does anyone have any experience with the OEM wiring setup, part 5NN055203? I did a setup very similar to this on my Tig Sport. The control unit ties into other systems to let the car know you have a trailer attached and adjust certain parameters. I did have to activate it in VCDS once installed

Might go with the OEM version if it actually helps electronically

https://parts.vwofnaples.com/p/Volk...ical-Installation-Kit/70629279/5NN055203.html


----------



## goodtill (Jun 20, 2013)

I wonder if anyone that has installed an aftermarket 4 pin wiring harness if they have tried to back up with a trailer attached? Wouldn't the rear traffic alert hit the brakes because it sees the trailer in the back up camera?


----------



## racingpit (Apr 7, 2018)

I installed the Curt hitch and VW OEM wiring. The OEM wiring is difficult to install and the instructions are very vague. A scan tool is also needed to activate the module. You could install it on your own and have the dealer activate it. If I were to do it over again I would have the dealer install it.


----------



## Suds_Zville (Aug 17, 2010)

c.rebelo95 said:


> I just found the newly list curt wiring that is plug and play with adapters for $90. No splicing and throws no codes. Hopefully Etrailer gets the shipment to me by early next week.


This one?
Looks relatively plug and play.

https://www.etrailer.com/Custom-Fit...n/Tiguan/2018/C56403.html?vehicleid=201868040


----------



## c.rebelo95 (Sep 29, 2011)

Suds_Zville said:


> This one?
> Looks relatively plug and play.
> 
> https://www.etrailer.com/Custom-Fit...n/Tiguan/2018/C56403.html?vehicleid=201868040


Yea that one. It is all plug and play with the exception of needing to run the black cable to the front for power. Even though it is in stock it is actually back ordered and they postponed my shipment by about a week.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goodtill (Jun 20, 2013)

I installed the OEM module on my 17 Tiguan sport and activated it in VCDS. How is the one for the 18 Tig different and more complex??


----------



## cwfoot (Feb 28, 2018)

good1 said:


> Anyone have a PDF or a link to the installation guide for the VW hitch they could post?


http://www.hitchpro.net/Application/support/instructions/N76192.pdf


----------



## cwfoot (Feb 28, 2018)

*Draw tite from Etrailer*

I went with Draw tite vs. the Curt and like the way it turned out even though you have to cut the fascia, its not that noticeable


----------



## cwfoot (Feb 28, 2018)

cwfoot said:


> I went with Draw tite vs. the Curt and like the way it turned out even though you have to cut the fascia, its not that noticeable


----------



## goodtill (Jun 20, 2013)

From the Tiguan Allspace: 

01 Trailer Assist including Park Assist and rear-view camera helps you reverse more
easily and accurately with a trailer or caravan hitched. The optical display visualises
actual and possible steering angles in the instrument cluster. Reverse steering is
automatic, with direction controlled via the mirror adjustment switch which acts as
a joystick, while the driver controls the pedals and keeps a good look out. Optional
on all models. Only in conjunction with the optional swivelling towbar.


----------



## trillsx88 (Nov 27, 2007)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> so i am just wanting to get everything straight...
> 
> a small trailer that i am wanting to tow my toy vehicles, i.e. an MKIV GTI and a Corrado (not at the same time) can be achieved if i install a trailer brake controller?
> 
> ...


I had the same questions since i want to tow my mk3. I read somewhere (facebook) that it cant even tow a mk3.


----------



## goodtill (Jun 20, 2013)

Installed the Drawtite hitch on the Tig today. 4 bolts, 3 hrs. The issue is that those weld nuts on the inside of the frame rails are not weld nuts. They are the attachment points for the inner metal bumper. When I was taking them out, i noticed that they started to come out at a angle towards the end, that did not make sense if these were weld nuts. when I tried to just screw them back in, I could not because the nut had moved and was not lined up with the hole. Put a flathead in the hole and I can move the nut around the hole but it wanted to go up all the time.

Finally figured out that the metal internal bumper was attached through those frame rails to those nuts. By grabbing hold of the internal bumper from the bottom and wiggling it, I managed to line up the nut to the hole while pushing the hitch up in place. Like a I said, 4 bolts, 3 hrs.

Also got the OEM trailer electrical installation kit today. It seems to be a pretty simple install from the directions. No need to run any cables up front or anything. Just get into the driver side of trunk behind the trim, cables are already there. Mount the unit, plug in the existing 2 plugs and then mount the 4 wire trailer plug assembly. Pop out a plug on the truck floor and run the 4 pin connector to the trailer. There is a plug you have to connect behind the glove box to complete the installation. Then activated the module via VCDS.

Hope to get that done tomorrow.


----------



## daisoman (Apr 20, 2009)

Have you installed the wiring yet? This looks to be the only option for now since that curt system is on back order and I need to tow soon. Dealer wants $350 for installation.


goodtill said:


> Installed the Drawtite hitch on the Tig today. 4 bolts, 3 hrs. The issue is that those weld nuts on the inside of the frame rails are not weld nuts. They are the attachment points for the inner metal bumper. When I was taking them out, i noticed that they started to come out at a angle towards the end, that did not make sense if these were weld nuts. when I tried to just screw them back in, I could not because the nut had moved and was not lined up with the hole. Put a flathead in the hole and I can move the nut around the hole but it wanted to go up all the time.
> 
> Finally figured out that the metal internal bumper was attached through those frame rails to those nuts. By grabbing hold of the internal bumper from the bottom and wiggling it, I managed to line up the nut to the hole while pushing the hitch up in place. Like a I said, 4 bolts, 3 hrs.
> 
> ...


Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## daisoman (Apr 20, 2009)

I can confirm the foot activated trunk release still works. Just gotta kick on the right side.









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## PassatTDISEL13 (Sep 27, 2014)

goodtill said:


> I installed the OEM module on my 17 Tiguan sport and activated it in VCDS. How is the one for the 18 Tig different and more complex??


All great info. Can anyone tell me is the vcds is simple as outlined on Ross tech for the 2018 tiguan? 
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/Trailer_Hitch_Retrofitting_(5N)


----------



## Jesse3Names (Jun 2, 2018)

JenSnyder1083 said:


> Installed my Draw-Tite 76192 hitch over the weekend. Install says "40 minutes" - it took me about that just measuring and marking and cutting - I was likely overly cautious - measure 8743 times, cut once.
> 
> ...Love that it's flush and blends in...


The extra time you spent was clearly worth it. That looks super clean! Any tips on how you cut the plastic? I'll probably be going with the same Draw Tite hitch and thought about using a Dremel, but I don't know if it would spin too fast and may melt the plastic. Even if I cut through a strip of tape on either side to prevent rough edges.


----------



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

Jesse3Names said:


> JenSnyder1083 said:
> 
> 
> > Installed my Draw-Tite 76192 hitch over the weekend. Install says "40 minutes" - it took me about that just measuring and marking and cutting - I was likely overly cautious - measure 8743 times, cut once.
> ...


I just painter taped the outline and used a razor blade. Cut like butter!


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

blackgliguy said:


> I just painter taped the outline and used a razor blade. Cut like butter!


Thanks Jesse3Names!

Yep, like blackgliguy I outlined with painters tape and cut with a standard razor blade for the larger areas and used a small x-acto knife for the corners. I agree, a dremel may eat up the plastic. I got comfy and took my time with the cutting.
Also used a small file to clean up the edges.


----------



## Jesse3Names (Jun 2, 2018)

JenSnyder1083 said:


> Thanks Jesse3Names!
> 
> Yep, like blackgliguy I outlined with painters tape and cut with a standard razor blade for the larger areas and used a small x-acto knife for the corners. I agree, a dremel may eat up the plastic. I got comfy and took my time with the cutting.
> Also used a small file to clean up the edges.


Good to know. I am in negotiation for what will hopefully become my new black Tiguan SE with 4Motion and haven't actually put my hands on this plastic to see how workable it is. I'm relieved to hear it's an easy modification. The last thing I want to do is ruin a brand new piece of the bumper.


----------



## Tarik (Jun 21, 1999)

Just an idea. Why not use edge trim to make it look nice/professional? I will probably be getting Draw-Tite and buying this.

https://www.amazon.com/Edge-Trim-Black-Small-Length/dp/B00KG9BAY0/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1528915945&sr=8-5&keywords=edge+trim


----------



## daisoman (Apr 20, 2009)

Anyone got an aftermarket wiring harness yet? Curt is still on back order. Since May 1

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## LarsTomasson (Jul 2, 2018)

*Draw-Tite hitch install.*

You do not cut the bottom of the facia, the bottom is only shown to help you find the center (really poor documentation). Only cut where the receiver pokes out. Rather than cut a 3"x6" (HxW) rectangle as shown in the instructions I suggest you cut a square hole for the receiver, and a slot for the safety chain loops. So cut a 3"x2.5" (WxH) and then cut a 6"x0.5" slot for the safety chain loops. Only remove the minimum to get the hitch through the fascia. This looks cleaner, and you can use some black RTV to seal up the space between the fascia and hitch, this makes it look nice and adds some support.

On this install you need to drop the muffler. I suggest you support the catalytic converter, and remove the entire muffler by undoing the two nuts on the pipe slip joint. It comes off real easy since it is a new car and makes it much easier to install the hitch. I did the install myself without help. and it was just too hard to get the hitch in place with the muffler in place. If you know from the start you are removing the muffler, it will save you allot of time.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

What's the difference between the CURT and TEKONSHA wiring kit on etrailer.com? One is way more $ than the other one.

https://www.etrailer.com/Custom-Fit...201868040#exp-productdetails=.all-description

https://www.etrailer.com/Custom-Fit...201869604#exp-productdetails=.all-description


----------



## LarsTomasson (Jul 2, 2018)

*Tiguan Hitch Install*

I installed the draw-tight because the dealer said they didn't have a hitch, and the Draw-Tight is available for $118 delivered. After reading this forum and learning more, I learned that there is a factory hitch available in the canadian market. If doing it again I would probably install the OE hitch since it replaces the steel bumper with a modified bumper with a hitch and does not require cutting the valence. I guess that the add on weight of the OE hitch is 30 pounds less than the draw-tight weight which is a big deal to me.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Row1Rich said:


> What's the difference between the CURT and TEKONSHA wiring kit on etrailer.com? One is way more $ than the other one.
> 
> https://www.etrailer.com/Custom-Fit...201868040#exp-productdetails=.all-description
> 
> https://www.etrailer.com/Custom-Fit...201869604#exp-productdetails=.all-description


They look exactly the same in every way except the color of the T connectors and price. Anyone have any experience with either of them?


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

LarsTomasson said:


> I installed the draw-tight because the dealer said they didn't have a hitch, and the Draw-Tight is available for $118 delivered. After reading this forum and learning more, I learned that there is a factory hitch available in the canadian market. If doing it again I would probably install the OE hitch since it replaces the steel bumper with a modified bumper with a hitch and does not require cutting the valence. I guess that the add on weight of the OE hitch is 30 pounds less than the draw-tight weight which is a big deal to me.


Any pictures on how the OEM hitch looks like installed? Does the receiver hang below the valance?


----------



## vw_service_advisor (Aug 10, 2017)

Row1Rich said:


> LarsTomasson said:
> 
> 
> > I installed the draw-tight because the dealer said they didn't have a hitch, and the Draw-Tight is available for $118 delivered. After reading this forum and learning more, I learned that there is a factory hitch available in the canadian market. If doing it again I would probably install the OE hitch since it replaces the steel bumper with a modified bumper with a hitch and does not require cutting the valence. I guess that the add on weight of the OE hitch is 30 pounds less than the draw-tight weight which is a big deal to me.
> ...


OEM hitch from the factory looks just like the curt hitch but no bracket coming off the right side of the hitch.


----------



## daisoman (Apr 20, 2009)

Row1Rich said:


> What's the difference between the CURT and TEKONSHA wiring kit on etrailer.com? One is way more $ than the other one.
> 
> https://www.etrailer.com/Custom-Fit...201868040#exp-productdetails=.all-description
> 
> https://www.etrailer.com/Custom-Fit...201869604#exp-productdetails=.all-description


Both still on back order. Can't believe no one has made a aftermarket wiring system yet

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TDeyeguy (Mar 13, 2018)

daisoman said:


> Both still on back order. Can't believe no one has made a aftermarket wiring system yet
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


I just received the Tekonsha kit yesterday. I'm halfway through the installation and it is super easy. I'm complicating it by adding a 7 pin adaptor, trailer brake controller, and routing wires through the interior instead of under the car, but the kit itself is great. 

You only need to run one wire to the battery and ground another wire. The rest just plugs right in. Taking off the trim is more difficult and time consuming than the actual wiring. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

I installed the Draw-Tite hitch today on my RLine, it's super clean and factory looking. Took me about 2 hrs on my own. Had some of the afore mentioned issues with excess weatherproofing material and the bumper bracket moving etc. But I took my time and only swore a couple times (those tips on the exhaust are SHARP!)

Just ordered the wiring kit, 4-pole flat mounting bracket, ball mount kit and hitch cover to complete it.


----------



## 00noma (Mar 30, 2006)

Do you have any other pics to share? That's the cleanest looking kit I have seen to date, would be nice to see Overall pic of the car with it installed as well. 

Also, does anyone have pics of the OEM hitch?



Row1Rich said:


> I installed the Draw-Tite hitch today on my RLine, it's super clean and factory looking. Took me about 2 hrs on my own. Had some of the afore mentioned issues with excess weatherproofing material and the bumper bracket moving etc. But I took my time and only swore a couple times (those tips on the exhaust are SHARP!)
> 
> Just ordered the wiring kit, 4-pole flat mounting bracket, ball mount kit and hitch cover to complete it.


----------



## TDeyeguy (Mar 13, 2018)

*PSA for anyone wiring up a trailer brake controller. Learn from my headache lol 

Since there isn't a typical brake light switch behind the brake pedal like most cars I tried to tap into the brake like wire from the taillight. This caused the trailer brakes to pulse with my driver's side blinker since they are carried on the same wire..ooooof. 

So while searching for solutions I found someone installing a controller on a MKVII GTI. They tapped into the 3rd brake light at the BCM harness under the dash. The exact location of the wire was A57 which is on the harness that comes off the BCM closest to the firewall.......kind of a PITA to get to even with my small hands lol 

Either way it works perfect now and there are no codes to clear since the 3rd brake light is LED. Just thought I would share since there seems to be very little info on the Tiguan specifically when it comes to wiring brake controllers. The rest of the brake controller install was easy, just (+) and (-) to battery terminal and the blue signal wire to the 7-pin connector at the rear.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

00noma said:


> Do you have any other pics to share? That's the cleanest looking kit I have seen to date, would be nice to see Overall pic of the car with it installed as well.
> 
> Also, does anyone have pics of the OEM hitch?


Here are some pictures I found on Autotrader. OEM is only a class II hitch. Looks a little odd on an SUV. Especially for the $1000+ install price at the dealer. Class III looks a lot better IMO.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

00noma said:


> Do you have any other pics to share? That's the cleanest looking kit I have seen to date, would be nice to see Overall pic of the car with it installed as well.


I did my best, unfortunately (fortunately) it gets impossible to see from a distance.


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

Can’t the Tiguan only tow like a Vespa? The tow rating is super low right? Is it even worth getting a hitch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> Can’t the Tiguan only tow like a Vespa? The tow rating is super low right? Is it even worth getting a hitch
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep. Tow rating is crap. 1500 lbs. But to be honest I think it's only that low because VW wants to try to up sell the atlas to people who tow. 

Just ordered a drawtite hitch. My SeaDoo Challenger's dry weight is 1800 lbs. I didn't realize how low the Tiguan's tow rating was when I bought it. So I'm gonna try using it as a tow vehicle anyway. We'll have to see how it does. 

If it can't tow an 18ft boat then VW needs to go back to the drawing board, or stop calling it an SUV... An SUV that can't tow is just a lifted car. Useless. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

D3Audi said:


> Yep. Tow rating is crap. 1500 lbs. But to be honest I think it's only that low because VW wants to try to up sell the atlas to people who tow.
> 
> Just ordered a drawtite hitch. My SeaDoo Challenger's dry weight is 1800 lbs. I didn't realize how low the Tiguan's tow rating was when I bought it. So I'm gonna try using it as a tow vehicle anyway. We'll have to see how it does.
> 
> ...


That’s literally a joke. But to be honest the Atlas tow rating isn’t that high either. I used to tow often with the Touareg, it wouldn’t ever break a sweat. The Tiguan towing load is an embarrassment. 

I hope it works well for you, but I don’t have high hopes lol. I’m sure it can definitely tow more then the rating but still. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> That’s literally a joke. But to be honest the Atlas tow rating isn’t that high either. I used to tow often with the Touareg, it wouldn’t ever break a sweat. The Tiguan towing load is an embarrassment.
> 
> I hope it works well for you, but I don’t have high hopes lol. I’m sure it can definitely tow more then the rating but still.
> 
> ...


I honestly don’t have high hopes either haha. I’m gonna need to buy mirror extenders too and look like a dweeb because the Tiguan isn’t wide enough to see around the boat with the stock mirrors. Embarrassment is right.

Atlas’s tow rating is 5000lb which is better as it pulls most boats/campers. 

No reason the tiguan can’t have a 5000lb tow rating. The Jeep Cherokee (the alien one) has a 5000lb two rating with the new 2.0t 270hp 4 cylinder... and that’s a much smaller vehicle than the new Tiguan... 

But yeah. Embarrassing is the right term for the new Tiguan doing SUV things.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

D3Audi said:


> I honestly don’t have high hopes either haha. I’m gonna need to buy mirror extenders too and look like a dweeb because the Tiguan isn’t wide enough to see around the boat with the stock mirrors. Embarrassment is right.
> 
> Atlas’s tow rating is 5000lb which is better as it pulls most boats/campers.
> 
> ...


Oh, please don’t buy the mirrors extenders it’s gonna look awful. Lmao. 5000 isn’t great, I mean it’s so post to be the Touareg replacement but the Touareg can pull close to 8000 with VW rating. I know people who’ve pulled 10000 no prob with the Treg. VW needs to get its stuff together. As it’s not doing SUV things. 

If that Alien looking Jeep can pull 5000 the Tiguan can too. I mean I wouldn’t want to be the lab rat testing it but... 

I just wish the Tig was all wheel drive all of the time... 
make sure when you tow, you tow in D and not sport, sport is more fun but more stain on the tranny when towing 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TDeyeguy (Mar 13, 2018)

~2700 mile test beginning shortly. Time to blow through some fuel 









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

TDeyeguy said:


> ~2700 mile test beginning shortly. Time to blow through some fuel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like that roof box has made you excite your weight limit. VW is now going to void your warranty. Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TDeyeguy (Mar 13, 2018)

SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> Looks like that roof box has made you excite your weight limit. VW is now going to void your warranty. Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol for sure. I wish I didn't have to take it, but we're going to the beach during part of the trip and I want to keep as much if the sand out of the car as possible.

It's pretty empty actually with just a couple umbrellas, sand toys for my 3yr old, and some beach mats. 

The trailer is 1500-1700ish. Tongue weight is in the 200-260 range with the generator. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## daisoman (Apr 20, 2009)

TDeyeguy said:


> I just received the Tekonsha kit yesterday. I'm halfway through the installation and it is super easy. I'm complicating it by adding a 7 pin adaptor, trailer brake controller, and routing wires through the interior instead of under the car, but the kit itself is great.
> 
> You only need to run one wire to the battery and ground another wire. The rest just plugs right in. Taking off the trim is more difficult and time consuming than the actual wiring.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Where did u get it from? Etrailer?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## daisoman (Apr 20, 2009)

SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> Can’t the Tiguan only tow like a Vespa? The tow rating is super low right? Is it even worth getting a hitch
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can tow 2 sport bikes with my trailer. Or 3 dirt bikes with the same trailer. So yes worth it for me

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TDeyeguy (Mar 13, 2018)

daisoman said:


> Where did u get it from? Etrailer?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Yeah. It took about two weeks before they shipped it out because it was back ordered and there was a short waiting list (I was 2nd in line). 

I didn't realize how new it was when I placed the order...I guess it was just released? 

Either way, I would definitely recommend it. Super easy install and not that hard to run wires under the trim and through the firewall. Just had to remove the battery. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

TDeyeguy said:


> Lol for sure. I wish I didn't have to take it, but we're going to the beach during part of the trip and I want to keep as much if the sand out of the car as possible.
> 
> It's pretty empty actually with just a couple umbrellas, sand toys for my 3yr old, and some beach mats.
> 
> ...


I actually find the Tiguan quite roomy, you could definitely fit that stuff inside the car. I understand you don’t want to get sand in there, but still. Sandy car or that extra weight. And IMO I’d be scared that’d fly off haha. Doesn’t look bad though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

daisoman said:


> I can tow 2 sport bikes with my trailer. Or 3 dirt bikes with the same trailer. So yes worth it for me
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Hmm but you over the weight limit though. Probably gonna break it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TDeyeguy (Mar 13, 2018)

SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> I actually find the Tiguan quite roomy, you could definitely fit that stuff inside the car. I understand you don’t want to get sand in there, but still. Sandy car or that extra weight. And IMO I’d be scared that’d fly off haha. Doesn’t look bad though
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's definitely roomy. Previous family car was a 5 series so the Tiguan seems cavernous. I have a large toddler car seat and an infant car seat so the 5ft tall umbrellas won't fit (safely) since I can't fold down the seats. 

The roof box is solid. It's been used on my Golf for ~6k miles with no issues. Also, my fuel economy is going to be garbage anyway so why not. I did a preliminary 10 mile test run and it definitely won't be cracking 20mpg. It may come close on the way down to FL, but once we hit Pisgah/Smoky Mts....game over lol 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## daisoman (Apr 20, 2009)

SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> Hmm but you over the weight limit though. Probably gonna break it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just at it. Sport bikes weight around 420lbs and dirt bikes around 300lbs. My trailer weights 500lbs. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## daisoman (Apr 20, 2009)

Curt wiring harness is finally in if anyone was waiting. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Orangelefty (Nov 14, 2006)

I did some digging around on the European VW site and if our NA tiggys came with a diesel, the towing capacity is 4800 lbs (braked). Their gasoline engine has a higher rating as well, 3500 lbs (braked). So does that mean the frame and brakes are well upto the job of towing, it's only the puny engine we've got that is really limiting us? Maybe once the ecu is cracked we can hope to be able to tow something of use? 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## wowzer (Sep 11, 2005)

As has been said before it will pull that much at reduced speeds even then I would not do it. 
It is a long read, but worth it. Link
Even still for me the Tig is not big enough to tow much more then a little utility trailer or boat. I have been pushed into a jackknife with an ATV and that was lesson enough for me.


----------



## VW2667 (May 24, 2018)

good1 said:


> Getting ready to install Curt hitch onto the brand new Tig and the first thing I notice, one of the frame rail bolts used to mount the hitch is missing and the other three are finger loose and would have eventually fallen out on their own. I could tell they had never been tightened down since there is no indentation on the undercoating where the bolts sits.


Installing the Curt hitch too. What's weird is my frame rail bolts were so tight that when I removed the first one, I couldn't get it back in. The hole in the frame and the hole in the threaded interior cavity don't line up very well.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

VW2667 said:


> I couldn't get it back in. The hole in the frame and the hole in the threaded interior cavity don't line up very well.


Reach up into the bumper, you'll notice the steel bar is loose, move it around until the holes line up. Use a screw driver to align the holes (or anything that'll fit)


----------



## VW2667 (May 24, 2018)

Row1Rich said:


> Reach up into the bumper, you'll notice the steel bar is loose, move it around until the holes line up. Use a screw driver to align the holes (or anything that'll fit)


Okay thanks. I see what you mean, found the bar in the bumper. It's still stiff. It shouldn't move when the other three bolts are still in place though, right?


----------



## Jesse3Names (Jun 2, 2018)

VW2667 said:


> Okay thanks. I see what you mean, found the bar in the bumper. It's still stiff. It shouldn't move when the other three bolts are still in place though, right?


To add my two cents, I installed a Draw-Tite hitch a few weeks ago and the rear-most driver's side frame rail bolt ended up stripping with the nut in the rail. The same bolt on the passenger side came out straight halfway then turned at an angle for the second half of the threads... It was weird, but it went back in fine. I had to gently run a tap through the driver's side rear hole and put a new stainless bolt in from Ace Hardware. As far as fit goes, the hitch will move around even with one bolt holding it in, so grab a sledge and be patient. A screw driver helped but be careful with the threads on the nut - I'd hate for you to go through what I had to.


----------



## VW2667 (May 24, 2018)

Thanks for the replies guys. Yeah, you'd think this would be a no-brainer but what should be a 20 minute job can disappear pretty quick if the bolts are really uncooperative. Wondering if a little lubricant might help? I'd prefer to get the car off the ground too - on ramps or a lift.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

VW2667 said:


> I'd prefer to get the car off the ground too - on ramps or a lift.


Ramps, they made the world of difference


----------



## TDeyeguy (Mar 13, 2018)

~750mi so far and it's been flawless. I'll leave most of the details for a trip report once we get back in a couple weeks, but so far I've been really happy with it. 

It feels really stable and handles great. No issues carving the mountain roads through Arkansas. There is some rear end sag obviously, but it's not slammed and the ride quality is still great. 

No weird noises or creaks from the hitch and we hit some pretty rough roads in Mississippi. 

Power is adequate. I'm surprised (in a good way) with how well it works in real world driving. No issues cruising at 70mph and on 90% of on ramps I can be with the flow of traffic without revving above 4k rpm. 

MPG- First 3 tanks so far have been 16.2, 16.7, and 16.9. Mountains in AR and stiff head winds in MS, AL, and FL didn't help, but I don't think there is much more in it. I wouldn't be surprised if I netted a 18mpg tank at some point on this trip, but with my setup sub-20mpg is probably where it will stay. Although without the roof box it might tip over 20. 

*edit. Tried to upload a pic, but cell reception sucks where we are now. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse3Names (Jun 2, 2018)

Row1Rich said:


> Ramps, they made the world of difference


Ramps and a longer 1/2" drive wrench made it even remotely possible for me.

I forgot to mention - I parked my Tiguan up on ramps the night before and started the next morning to avoid a warm/hot exhaust. After having to drive to Ace for a tap and new bolt, I had to be very careful. That exhaust tip is sharp and hot after even a short mid-day drive. I also loosened the clamp holding the exhaust together halfway between the axles to drop the muffler much lower. I couldn't get the tow bar up into position without doing this. I know I've seen this trick mentioned elsewhere on this forum, but I think it's worth repeating.


----------



## antsman12 (Sep 15, 2017)

I like your tow hitch, I just have a few questions. 
1. can you provide the link to where you purchase it?
2. did you have to do any cutting on the Tiguan?
3. id you have to remove the bumper?


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

TDeyeguy said:


> Although without the roof box it might tip over 20.


Maybe, the roof box might be helping the caravan and air conditioner through the air?

That's a great pic, I'm looking forward to doing some towing. I've got a 6x12 box trailer I haven't used in a while, and I like to dolly tow my A2 to the track :thumbup:


----------



## TDeyeguy (Mar 13, 2018)

Row1Rich said:


> Maybe, the roof box might be helping the caravan and air conditioner through the air?
> 
> That's a great pic, I'm looking forward to doing some towing. I've got a 6x12 box trailer I haven't used in a while, and I like to dolly tow my A2 to the track


It could be breaking some of the air. The box is offset to one side so I can reach it better so it wouldn't be perfect, but I'll have a 165 mile run soon without the box so it will be interesting to see if the mpg improves or gets worse. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Got my Draw-Tite kit installed today... It took 5 hours because I had trouble getting it seated because of the undercoating on the frame rails. But eventually got it. 










Hooked up the boat and drove down the road and back just to see how the tiggy tows. It tows well to be honest. You definitely feel all 221 lb tqs.. 




















But now tonight I was gonna do the trailer wiring. But I'm having second thoughts. 

Where do I route the power wire to the battery? In the interior or under the car? And the 4 pin socket just dangles out the trunk when I'm towing? 

I'm really thinking I might just forget the Curt wiring kit and give the VW dealer a call Monday and ask about their kit. About how much does it cost to install the OEM VW wiring kit? And I imagine it tells the engine/transmission that the vehicle is towing? 

In my last car (an Audi suv) the car knew when it was plugged into a trailer and you could feel the difference in the transmission attitude when towing, etc. 

I imagine it'd be the same on the Tiguan with the OEM wiring kit? 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## VW2667 (May 24, 2018)

D3Audi said:


> Hooked up the boat and drove down the road and back just to see how the tiggy tows. It tows well to be honest. You definitely feel all 221 lb tqs..


Install looks good. I went with the Curt hitch for ease of install (and possible future removal) but it does hang a little low and doesn't look as factory as cutting the bumper does. 

Do you know roughly what the weight of your trailer and boat is? Assume it's best to drive in the N (normal) mode?


----------



## TDeyeguy (Mar 13, 2018)

D3Audi said:


> Got my Draw-Tite kit installed today... It took 5 hours because I had trouble getting it seated because of the undercoating on the frame rails. But eventually got it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used the Tekonsha wiring kit and I routed the power wire under the trim on the driver's side. It was pretty easy.

There is a rubber grommet behind the trim you have to remove to get to the tail lights. I dropped my 4 pin through there and it comes out of the car near where the hitch attaches so it's easy to secure to the hitch.

For the last ~1500 miles of our trip I've been using Normal when towing. I tried Sport a few times thinking it might not go into 8th and stay more in the torque curve when cruising, but it will still shift to 8th. It just lets it rev higher before shifting. 

I've been driving 65-70 the whole time and oil temps have never been more than 10-12F above normal. On a long uphill pull it might see 226F, but under most conditions it stays between 217-223F. 

Ambient temps have rarely been below 90F on this trip. 

Under normal highway driving for me it's ~210-215F. 

p.s. My trailer is probably 1500-1800# right now. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## antsman12 (Sep 15, 2017)

It looks great, do you have a link for your tow hitch? thanks in advance.


----------



## antsman12 (Sep 15, 2017)

D3Audi said:


> Got my Draw-Tite kit installed today... It took 5 hours because I had trouble getting it seated because of the undercoating on the frame rails. But eventually got it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks great, do you have a link for your tow hitch? thanks in advance.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

VW2667 said:


> Install looks good. I went with the Curt hitch for ease of install (and possible future removal) but it does hang a little low and doesn't look as factory as cutting the bumper does.
> 
> Do you know roughly what the weight of your trailer and boat is? Assume it's best to drive in the N (normal) mode?


Thanks, and yeah I almost went with the curt as well for that very reason. I think the trimming was the easiest part of the install though. It was so much more difficult getting the hitch seated to where I could thread the bolts. 

It’s a 2004 Bombardier Seadoo Challenger 1800 and online it says the dry weight is 1875 lbs... so add about another 600 lbs for the trailer and 400 lbs for fuel/gear and I think I’m around 2875 lbs +/-... maybe more. If I had to guess from the times I’ve lifted it the tongue weight is around 250 lbs. 

So far it seems that starting out from a stop is better in sport mode. Because it holds the gear longer. Keep in mind that the Tiguan itself doesn’t know it’s towing. So it’s going to try to upshift too early constantly in drive which is not ideal for accelerating while towing.

I know I’m wayyyyyy overweight. Lol. I’m kinda concerned myself but the tig seemed to handle it well.




TDeyeguy said:


> I used the Tekonsha wiring kit and I routed the power wire under the trim on the driver's side. It was pretty easy.
> 
> There is a rubber grommet behind the trim you have to remove to get to the tail lights. I dropped my 4 pin through there and it comes out of the car near where the hitch attaches so it's easy to secure to the hitch.
> 
> ...


Great info! Thank you! I guess I’ll probably give this a try tomorrow. Do you have a picture of where you store the 4 pin connector near the hitch? Do you just wrap it around the hitch behind the bumper so it’s not visible? 

Also good idea to watch the oil temps. I’ll definitely do that also. 




antsman12 said:


> It looks great, do you have a link for your tow hitch? thanks in advance.


It’s the Draw-Tite kit. Bought it from etrailer. https://www.etrailer.com/Trailer-Hitch/Volkswagen/Tiguan/2018/76192.html?vehicleid=201865130


----------



## antsman12 (Sep 15, 2017)

D3Audi said:


> Thanks, and yeah I almost went with the curt as well for that very reason. I think the trimming was the easiest part of the install though. It was so much more difficult getting the hitch seated to where I could thread the bolts.
> 
> It’s a 2004 Bombardier Seadoo Challenger 1800 and online it says the dry weight is 1875 lbs... so add about another 600 lbs for the trailer and 400 lbs for fuel/gear and I think I’m around 2875 lbs +/-... maybe more. If I had to guess from the times I’ve lifted it the tongue weight is around 250 lbs.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

TDeyeguy said:


> I used the Tekonsha wiring kit and I routed the power wire under the trim on the driver's side. It was pretty easy.
> 
> There is a rubber grommet behind the trim you have to remove to get to the tail lights. I dropped my 4 pin through there and it comes out of the car near where the hitch attaches so it's easy to secure to the hitch.


I have the same wiring kit but I'm nervous about removing the interior trim to get to the back of tail lights. Did you take any pictures while you were doing it?


----------



## TDeyeguy (Mar 13, 2018)

Row1Rich said:


> I have the same wiring kit but I'm nervous about removing the interior trim to get to the back of tail lights. Did you take any pictures while you were doing it?


Unfortunately no because it was 95F outside when I was trying to install it lol. The only pieces I removed/partially removed were the two lower kick plate trims on the driver's side and of course the trunk panels to reach the tail lights. 

The kick plates just pop straight up. I was able to just push the wires under the B-pillar trim and behind the trim piece where the hood latch release handle is without removing those. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

TDeyeguy said:


> Unfortunately no because it was 95F outside when I was trying to install it lol. The only pieces I removed/partially removed were the two lower kick plate trims on the driver's side and of course the trunk panels to reach the tail lights.
> 
> The kick plates just pop straight up. I was able to just push the wires under the B-pillar trim and behind the trim piece where the hood latch release handle is without removing those.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Ok. Where did you go through the firewall to hook up to the battery?


----------



## Gerryflo (Aug 5, 2011)

daisoman said:


> I can confirm the foot activated trunk release still works. Just gotta kick on the right side.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what trailer hitch do you pick up?


----------



## TDeyeguy (Mar 13, 2018)

Row1Rich said:


> Ok. Where did you go through the firewall to hook up to the battery?


I went through one of the grommets near where the clutch pedal would be. There is some sound deadening with perforations you can peel back to reach the grommets. I had to remove the battery in order to run the wires as well. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## VW2667 (May 24, 2018)

Gerryflo said:


> what trailer hitch do you pick up?


Not the guy you asked, but that looks like the Curt hitch which is the one I used. Was a little hard to track one down but it's model #13381.

Ordered mine from Hitchweb and it shipped out of Edmonton.


----------



## daisoman (Apr 20, 2009)

Gerryflo said:


> what trailer hitch do you pick up?


Uhaul but I'm 90% sure it's curt

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## daisoman (Apr 20, 2009)

D3Audi said:


> Got my Draw-Tite kit installed today... It took 5 hours because I had trouble getting it seated because of the undercoating on the frame rails. But eventually got it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In Toronto I called about 3 dealerships and the want around $650 installed for the oem wiring. 

I got the Curt and I'm going install it myself

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

TDeyeguy said:


> I went through one of the grommets near where the clutch pedal would be. There is some sound deadening with perforations you can peel back to reach the grommets. I had to remove the battery in order to run the wires as well.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


I ended up just going under the car with the + wire. 

Mounted the connector, just need to wrap the wires.


----------



## TDeyeguy (Mar 13, 2018)

This probably won't help many, but here is how I mounted my 7-pin. Not visible when standing behind the car unless you are pretty far back.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## daisoman (Apr 20, 2009)

Anyone getting error codes after disconnecting the battery? If so how do I reset it?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

daisoman said:


> Anyone getting error codes after disconnecting the battery? If so how do I reset it?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Codes or error lights on in the dash?


----------



## daisoman (Apr 20, 2009)

Row1Rich said:


> Codes or error lights on in the dash?


Error lights. Like esp diaabled, collision warning disabled etc

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TDeyeguy (Mar 13, 2018)

daisoman said:


> Error lights. Like esp diaabled, collision warning disabled etc
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


I got all the error codes and they went away after driving for a couple mins. There is a small connector on the (-) battery post that I removed to help get the neg batt cable out of the way. If you did the same don't forget to plug it back in, I forgot the first time I started it after the install. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

daisoman said:


> Error lights. Like esp diaabled, collision warning disabled etc
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Restart the car and go for a drive, they go away


----------



## daisoman (Apr 20, 2009)

Row1Rich said:


> Restart the car and go for a drive, they go away


Unfortunately I don't have a chance to drive it for a while. But thanks that puts my mind at ease a little. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Blake1983 (May 21, 2018)

Racer709 said:


> I installed the DrawTite hitch yesterday. After reading all the previous comments about the install it went off without a hitch, pardon the pun, sans one. First I will second the recomendation to remove as much of the RTV material as you can from the rear most bolt hole area. It makes it much easier to install doing this ahead of time. My issue came about when trying to install the bolts towards the front of the vehicle. For some strange reason the nuts inside are not attached to the frame and they moved upward slightly after the bolts had been removed. Luckily there is a elongated hole in the bottom of the frame just below those nuts and I was able to get enough force on them with a long screwdriver to bring them back into place and thread the bolts back in. The DrawTite looks great once installed and I like the extra ground clearance it provides. Thanks to all who previously posted with their tips.


You weren’t kidding about those forward frame bolt holes. I just put on my Curt hitch last night and those damn bolt holes are on some spring system and move upward once the bolt is out. I had to use the might of my middle finger to reach up into the frame hole and pull the bolt hole assembly down just enough to start threading the frame bolt while putting pressure on the front of the hitch with my leg for alignment... what looks like a 20min job quickly turned into an hour of akward maneuvering.

{edit}
Here’s a picture of the two forward bolt holes after removing the bolt.

https://m.imgur.com/a/nCtSE0z


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Blake1983 said:


> ... what looks like a 20min job quickly turned into an hour of akward maneuvering.


Yup, but totally worth saving the money of having a shop do it right? I couldn't happier with my install, even though it was a minor PITA.


----------



## daisoman (Apr 20, 2009)

Row1Rich said:


> Restart the car and go for a drive, they go away


Thanks it did eventually go away.

On another note is there a way to turn off the emergency braking when backing up with a trailer?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TDeyeguy (Mar 13, 2018)

daisoman said:


> Thanks it did eventually go away.
> 
> On another note is there a way to turn off the emergency braking when backing up with a trailer?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Does yours activate? Just got back from 3k miles of towing my camper and it never went off once. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## daisoman (Apr 20, 2009)

TDeyeguy said:


> Does yours activate? Just got back from 3k miles of towing my camper and it never went off once.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Yup everytime. 

Btw the different angles while hooking up the trailer is pretty cool









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TDeyeguy (Mar 13, 2018)

Yeah all the different camera angles are great. I use the top down view and was able to hitch up on the first try every time. 

You should be able to disable the braking in the MFD under assist systems I think. 


daisoman said:


> Yup everytime.
> 
> Btw the different angles while hooking up the trailer is pretty cool
> 
> ...


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## daisoman (Apr 20, 2009)

Tows 2 bikes no problem. I averaged 9.5L/100km

Next 3 sport bikes which will put me over the limit but see how it does.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## VW2667 (May 24, 2018)

daisoman said:


> Tows 2 bikes no problem. I averaged 9.5L/100km


Nice! You've got the Curt hitch right? Looks like the riser levelled everything well.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Used my hitch for the first time this weekend, took our bikes with us on vacation. Here it is unloaded during our stay


----------



## daisoman (Apr 20, 2009)

VW2667 said:


> Nice! You've got the Curt hitch right? Looks like the riser levelled everything well.


Yeah Curt (uhaul) hitch. It pulls really well for what we had.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rkfast (Jun 28, 2018)

What is the story with hitches and leases? You guys all bought your vehicles or do you plan to remove the hitch when your lease is up?

MY dealer told me he wont take the car back with an aftermarket hitch. OK...so how much for a VW hitch I ask (2" receviver, NO wiring)? 

$1,000 installed.


----------



## VW2667 (May 24, 2018)

rkfast said:


> What is the story with hitches and leases? You guys all bought your vehicles or do you plan to remove the hitch when your lease is up?
> 
> MY dealer told me he wont take the car back with an aftermarket hitch. OK...so how much for a VW hitch I ask (2" receviver, NO wiring)?
> 
> $1,000 installed.


That install price is why most of us did not use the dealer. The hitches just bolt on with four bolts, so can be removed easy. However, some hitch brands (ie. Draw-tite) require cutting the bumper which obviously cannot be un-done (but looks better and has better clearance). The Curt/Uhaul ones sit below the bumper and requires no permanent changes. The wiring and hitch etc.. could all be reversed for a lease I assume, but can't say as we purchased the car with a trade. 

The dealer price for a basic hitch install is bloody ridiculous. I lol'd when they told me how much it was on the phone:laugh:


----------



## rkfast (Jun 28, 2018)

VW2667 said:


> That install price is why most of us did not use the dealer. The hitches just bolt on with four bolts, so can be removed easy. However, some hitch brands (ie. Draw-tite) require cutting the bumper which obviously cannot be un-done (but looks better and has better clearance). The Curt/Uhaul ones sit below the bumper and requires no permanent changes. The wiring and hitch etc.. could all be reversed for a lease I assume, but can't say as we purchased the car with a trade.
> 
> The dealer price for a basic hitch install is bloody ridiculous. I lol'd when they told me how much it was on the phone:laugh:


My sales guy at my dealer apologized to me when he told me what it cost.


----------



## Shadow1102 (Jul 16, 2018)

Also installed Curt hitch last week. It took me quite some time as hitch just would not sit onto the frame because of the thick coating.
So after some trying and debating if I should trim the coating I decided to use car jack and piece of two-by-four to spread apart the hitch wings a little bit. Worked like a charm! 
I definitely recommend that over trimming the coating. Just be careful with this approach as jack or 2x4 could jump off. Do it slowly and don't overdo. I used scissor jack, but I guess some other types could be used as well.

Curt hitch does sit a bit low. I use it only for bike rack and I had to put two of my bikes on differently so they don't hang too low. I should have gone with the other hitch that requires trimming the bumper. Would have looked better too.


----------



## VW2667 (May 24, 2018)

Shadow1102 said:


> Curt hitch does sit a bit low. I use it only for bike rack and I had to put two of my bikes on differently so they don't hang too low.


Yeah, the Curt doesn't really work for some (older cheaper) types of bike racks where the bike/s hang from the crossbar (especially with geometry of some bikes having the sloped angled cross bar). It left my large size mountain bike tires dangling about 8 inches from the road so I had to get a platform style rack (which seems better anyway, easier to load). Now it's all good.


----------



## RedHotFuzz (Nov 16, 2015)

rkfast said:


> OK...so how much for a VW hitch I ask (2" receviver, NO wiring)?
> 
> $1,000 installed.


That’s comedy gold right there!


----------



## candidate1066 (Jul 7, 2006)

Shadow1102 said:


> Also installed Curt hitch last week. It took me quite some time as hitch just would not sit onto the frame because of the thick coating.
> So after some trying and debating if I should trim the coating I decided to use car jack and piece of two-by-four to spread apart the hitch wings a little bit. Worked like a charm!
> I definitely recommend that over trimming the coating. Just be careful with this approach as jack or 2x4 could jump off. Do it slowly and don't overdo. I used scissor jack, but I guess some other types could be used as well.
> 
> Curt hitch does sit a bit low. I use it only for bike rack and I had to put two of my bikes on differently so they don't hang too low. I should have gone with the other hitch that requires trimming the bumper. Would have looked better too.


Can you share a photo?


----------



## PATVW (Jul 27, 2016)

Does any of you installed one on a Big with the 3rd row?

Do I need to have this ?  cross-brace


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

candidate1066 said:


> Can you share a photo?


Of what?


----------



## Shadow1102 (Jul 16, 2018)

PATVW said:


> Does any of you installed one on a Big with the 3rd row?
> 
> Do I need to have this ?  cross-brace


I don't know what Big is, but I installed hitch on Tiguan SE 4Motion with 3rd row and I didn't need/use any cross brace.


----------



## Shadow1102 (Jul 16, 2018)

candidate1066 said:


> Can you share a photo?


What exactly would you like to see?


----------



## jr_i (Nov 2, 2017)

*Trim Removal*

Hello,

Any suggestions for removing the trim pieces to get access to the tail light wiring harness? I was able to pop off the center trim piece at the top of the bumper, but don't know where to start on the sides.


BTW, I have the Curt hitch. When installing, I left the 2 bolts closest to the bumper in place while partially installing the hitch using the 2 bolts closer to the front of the car. I was then able to remove the bolts by the bumper and "swing" the hitch up in place, finally reinstalling the last 2 bolts.

That seemed to eliminate the problems of the bumper shifting, I had no difficulty aligning the bolts properly.

JR


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

jr_i said:


> When installing, I left the 2 bolts closest to the bumper in place while partially installing the hitch using the 2 bolts closer to the front of the car. I was then able to remove the bolts by the bumper and "swing" the hitch up in place, finally reinstalling the last 2 bolts.
> JR


Smart :thumbup:


----------



## Suds_Zville (Aug 17, 2010)

jr_i said:


> Hello,
> 
> Any suggestions for removing the trim pieces to get access to the tail light wiring harness? I was able to pop off the center trim piece at the top of the bumper, but don't know where to start on the sides.
> 
> JR


Removing the trim required removing the screws by the rear seat release handles on both sidde and also the one screw on the passenger side utility hook. I didn't take any pictures when I installed the Tekonsha Custom Fit Vehicle Wiring. It did take a decent tug to pop up the trim pieces far enough to gain access to the tail light connections. I ended up tapping into the 12v power socket in the hatch for the positive power and there is a negative screw block in that area that worked perfectly for the negative.


----------



## Jbages23 (Jul 31, 2018)

Just had my mechanic install a drawtite 2" hitch, minimal trim cutting. Unfortunately, wont let me post a photo.


----------



## Suds_Zville (Aug 17, 2010)

I went with the Draw Tite hitch and Tekonsha Custom Fit Vehicle Wiring from e-trailer.
Put the setup to use this past weekend and all went well!
















https://www.amazon.com/photos/share/cu6bXDlInloo3AoDK4rO2tVKUyDFROGmfWSoeqwClSF


----------



## jr_i (Nov 2, 2017)

Thanks Suds,

I didn't have time or patience (or skill) to remove the trim pieces...

Instead I popped out the angled vent piece, which gave me access to the connector plugs. My wiring is temporary at best, but it works!


----------



## candidate1066 (Jul 7, 2006)

Shadow1102 said:


> What exactly would you like to see?


A photo of your hitch and the setup with the wood you improvised. Sorry, thought that was self explanatory.


----------



## Shadow1102 (Jul 16, 2018)

candidate1066 said:


> A photo of your hitch and the setup with the wood you improvised. Sorry, thought that was self explanatory.


Sorry, I didn't capture those. 
The idea is to spread sides of the hitch apart a bit, so they fit into the car frame without having to remove anticorrosion coating. I was using scissor jack and a piece of 2x4 about 2 feet long for that. You put jack on one side of the hitch from the inside, stand the 2x4 on top of it so it's close to the opposite wall of the hitch and start expanding the jack. That's pretty much it. Hope it helps.


----------



## Suds_Zville (Aug 17, 2010)

Shadow1102 said:


> Sorry, I didn't capture those.
> The idea is to spread sides of the hitch apart a bit, so they fit into the car frame without having to remove anticorrosion coating. I was using scissor jack and a piece of 2x4 about 2 feet long for that. You put jack on one side of the hitch from the inside, stand the 2x4 on top of it so it's close to the opposite wall of the hitch and start expanding the jack. That's pretty much it. Hope it helps.


I just put my hitch mount on the floor and gave it a couple of whacks with a 3# sledge to widen it.


----------



## rts6v92 (Sep 10, 2009)

*Trailer Weight*

I've combed this thread thoroughly (and read all of the links to related articles elsewhere) and I'm slightly more confused than when I started. 

We know VW says in the U.S. the maximum trailer weight is 1,500 pounds and maximum tongue weight is 165 pounds. We know that non-U.S. values are significantly higher, but there's some dispute as to exactly why.

So far the most plausible answer seems to have nothing to do with the engine, transmission, or suspension of the Tiguan, but rather the way in which these maximum values are calculated. More specifically, they're expecting U.S. drivers to blast down the road at 80mph with the expectation that it will be just as stable and responsive as if there were nothing attached, whereas it is presumed European drivers will keep the speed between 55-60mph. 

Ideally, I'd love to have and tow a Riverside Retro 166 with a weight of 2,500 pounds and a hitch weight of 260 pounds. I don't mind doing 55, and I don't even intend to camp further than 50-60 miles from home. 

Is this a reasonable expectation, or am I pushing my luck here? 

Jim


----------



## Orangelefty (Nov 14, 2006)

> BTW, I have the Curt hitch. When installing, I left the 2 bolts closest to the bumper in place while partially installing the hitch using the 2 bolts closer to the front of the car. I was then able to remove the bolts by the bumper and "swing" the hitch up in place, finally reinstalling the last 2 bolts.
> 
> That seemed to eliminate the problems of the bumper shifting, I had no difficulty aligning the bolts properly.


This technique worked almost flawlessly. There was minimal movement of the inner nuts, and when installing the final 2 bolts (closest to the bumper) I just had to use a little force to push the bolt through to get to the inner nut. No crossed threads, all torqued up. Took maybe 40 minutes at a non-rushed pace. Highly recommend to use this technique to get the Curt Hitch in place. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarik (Jun 21, 1999)

Got my Draw-Tite some time ago and tried to install today. The flanges toward the back of the car are not wide enough and I was no able to force them up to line up with screw holes. I will try to widen flanges a little (1/4 of an inch maybe) with either mallet or bottle jack and a piece of 2 by 4.


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

Got mine today. Wife had the tig so I couldn't mess with it. Wonder if it's the undercoat making up that difference. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarik (Jun 21, 1999)

Not undercoating. It seems to be manufacturing defect since others experience the exact same issue. The flange side toward the front of the car is too wide... It also could be the car hitch was made/measured for had different mount points.


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

Got mine on. Took a couple hours. Shot a DIY video while I did it. I ended up dropping the muffler even more to have a ton of room. Removed the 2 bolt clamp near the middle of the car and dropped the hanger near there as well. Used a jack to get it lined up and push it up in. Had to hit it with a hammer and it slid up in. Jacking it up in place scraped off some undercoat. That stuff is definitely making it a tight fit. It was sitting up there on it's own with no support. I cut just the bare minimum for the hitch. Dropping the .muffler more allows you to poke it through from the back.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarik (Jun 21, 1999)

scirockalot8v said:


> Got mine on. Took a couple hours. Shot a DIY video while I did it. I ended up dropping the muffler even more to have a ton of room. Removed the 2 bolt clamp near the middle of the car and dropped the hanger near there as well. Used a jack to get it lined up and push it up in. Had to hit it with a hammer and it slid up in. Jacking it up in place scraped off some undercoat. That stuff is definitely making it a tight fit. It was sitting up there on it's own with no support. I cut just the bare minimum for the hitch. Dropping the .muffler more allows you to poke it through from the back.
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Installed mine today too. Two pair of hands, hammer and a jack. Put screws on one side in and pushed the other up with a jack... Oh, I used bottle jack to widen the flanges by 1/8 of an inch. Bottom line, it was a big pain in the rear.

Plan to put this edge trim around the cutout (https://www.amazon.com/Edge-Trim-Black-Small-Length/dp/B00KG9BAY0/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1528915945&sr=8-5&keywords=edge%20trim&tag=vs-vwvortex-convert-20

Should look something like this.


----------



## RedHotFuzz (Nov 16, 2015)

*Trailer hitch options for 2019?*

The 2019 order guide lists “Trailer Hitch Preparation” as a standard feature for all trims and “Trailer Hitch Kit” as a $700 option. Does anyone know if this differs from what was available in 2018? I’m specifically interested if there has been an improvement in 2019 to make a trailer hitch more discreet and not require any cutting of body plastics, and if so, if it’s only achieved by ordering the port-installed $700 option (pricey for something I’ll only use to haul a cargo tray on rare occasions).


----------



## Bullitt_TDI (Dec 12, 2006)

if there's no difference from 18 to 19, I would order a hitch from www.etrailer.com. 

https://www.etrailer.com/hitch-2019_Volkswagen_Tiguan.htm


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

Has anyone explored fitting the OE European hitch? I know it will cost more, probably a lot more, but it's such a nice and clean install. Back in my MkIV days I know a good number of people in the U.S. were installing the OE European hitch for very similar reasons.


----------



## rts6v92 (Sep 10, 2009)

Pelican18TQA4 said:


> Has anyone explored fitting the OE European hitch? I know it will cost more, probably a lot more, but it's such a nice and clean install. Back in my MkIV days I know a good number of people in the U.S. were installing the OE European hitch for very similar reasons.


My understanding - and I'm not 100% convinced I'm right on this mind you - is that the entire rear bumper is different on the European models. The U.S. version bolts to the bumper, whereas in Europe, the hitch it integrated into the bumper itself. 

Perhaps someone in Europe can confirm and/or post a pic for us?

Jim


----------



## jsm0372 (Nov 11, 2018)

Row1Rich said:


> I ended up just going under the car with the + wire.
> 
> Mounted the connector, just need to wrap the wires.


I’m getting ready to do the install of the Drawtite hitch on my 2018 Tig SEL ... any chance you have a couple more close up pictures of the hitch / cutout? I’m looking to cut as little as possible and it looks like you achieved that based on the picture in this post, just can’t tell for sure. If you don’t mind, would also like pictures from underneath the bumper ... having a hard time visualizing all the cuts I ‘actually need’ to make.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

jsm0372 said:


> I’m getting ready to do the install of the Drawtite hitch on my 2018 Tig SEL ... any chance you have a couple more close up pictures of the hitch / cutout? I’m looking to cut as little as possible and it looks like you achieved that based on the picture in this post, just can’t tell for sure. If you don’t mind, would also like pictures from underneath the bumper ... having a hard time visualizing all the cuts I ‘actually need’ to make.


Sure, I'll take some more pictures when I can get some in the daylight. But, it's not going to help much, you're still going to have to make that first cut which will suck no matter how much you think you prepared yourself :laugh:

Measure 3 times and create the hole using blue masking tape, then cut it out. Helps a lot to have a buddy help raise the hitch into place while threading the end it into the hole you've cut. I did mine on my own with a couple floor jacks, much swearing ensued.


----------



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

I posted my tape lines on the first page when I started the thread.



blackgliguy said:


> Took a look tonight. The draw tite cutting is pretty straight forward. It?s two cuts on the same lower valence. I think the install will be cleaner (more oem) looking. My concern is you cut the underside and the frontside of the same piece of plastic. My concern is the structural integrity after the cuts.


----------



## adrockwe (Oct 30, 2018)

jsm0372 said:


> I’m getting ready to do the install of the Drawtite hitch on my 2018 Tig SEL ... any chance you have a couple more close up pictures of the hitch / cutout? I’m looking to cut as little as possible and it looks like you achieved that based on the picture in this post, just can’t tell for sure. If you don’t mind, would also like pictures from underneath the bumper ... having a hard time visualizing all the cuts I ‘actually need’ to make.


I installed the drawtite on my 2018 Comfortline (Canada) - I cut it as tight as I could and it looks great. I'll try to take pics tomorrow while I'm mounting my new wheels!


----------



## NZTIGUAN (May 23, 2008)

rts6v92 said:


> My understanding - and I'm not 100% convinced I'm right on this mind you - is that the entire rear bumper is different on the European models. The U.S. version bolts to the bumper, whereas in Europe, the hitch it integrated into the bumper itself.
> 
> Perhaps someone in Europe can confirm and/or post a pic for us?
> 
> Jim


FWIW in NZ the hitch (similar to Europe) replaces the entire back bumper (the metal internal one not the external plastic parts) and is tied back into the Tig's frame. That's why we can tow 2500 Kg where the USA hitch is attached to the basic bumper by 4 bolts. Also that's why ours cost NZ$2,000 fitted BUT well worth it (that's with the full Tiguan electrics).


----------



## jsm0372 (Nov 11, 2018)

adrockwe said:


> I installed the drawtite on my 2018 Comfortline (Canada) - I cut it as tight as I could and it looks great. I'll try to take pics tomorrow while I'm mounting my new wheels!


Awesome thanks!! I just want to make sure I'm visualizing this correctly before making any cuts.


----------



## jsm0372 (Nov 11, 2018)

blackgliguy said:


> I posted my tape lines on the first page when I started the thread.


Thank you for reposting!! I've been through this thread and others so many times now, I forgot that I did see your pictures at one point. Still, wouldn't mind seeing what others did to prepare for the cutting just to raise my confidence


----------



## jsm0372 (Nov 11, 2018)

Row1Rich said:


> Sure, I'll take some more pictures when I can get some in the daylight. But, it's not going to help much, you're still going to have to make that first cut which will suck no matter how much you think you prepared yourself :laugh:
> 
> Measure 3 times and create the hole using blue masking tape, then cut it out. Helps a lot to have a buddy help raise the hitch into place while threading the end it into the hole you've cut. I did mine on my own with a couple floor jacks, much swearing ensued.


Awesome!! Thanks for the reply, would definitely appreciate the pictures. It helps seeing how everyone approached the installation just so I can avoid any pitfalls, especially when it comes to measuring, marking, and cutting.


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm starting to look in to a hitch for my Tig. In digging around on VW's site I see a cross-member part that goes in the spare tire well: https://parts.vw.com/p/Volkswagen__/Cross-Brace/70629281/5QF803461.html

This part is also listed in the Tig's official 1,500 lb tow kit: https://parts.vw.com/p/Volkswagen__...s-only--max-1-500-lbs/73184675/NPN092004.html

Are the 3rd party kits silently coming with this part or have they engineered away the need for it? It's a fairly significant piece if steel and it looks like it would stiffen the back end body up nicely even without a hitch installed.


----------



## pillpusher84 (Apr 30, 2015)

Row1Rich said:


> I ended up just going under the car with the + wire.
> 
> Mounted the connector, just need to wrap the wires.



Rich,

Interested in seeing some more pictures of the hitch install on your R-Line. Interested in installing the same on my R-Line and haven't seen too much online specific to the R-Line. Can you post some more pictures to show the detail of what you cutout exactly. Also, which hitch & wiring kit did you buy?


----------



## EJW1381 (Nov 2, 2018)

*hitch install - draw tite*

So over this weekend my buddy and I installed the draw tite trailer hitch from e-trailer. I will say it shipped fast and came packaged well. We first off jacked the car up to have easier access We then removed the bolts for the exhaust and the 4 bolts attached to the frame. I then went to work on the cut out for the bumper. I did not like the fact that it needed to be a 3 x 6 cut out. I have a bit OCD and wanted the hitch to look more professional. So I cut out exactly what the hitch was shaped. We then went to install the hitch and you really need two sets of hands. The hitch is heavy and the exhaust needs to pushed down to get the hitch over top of it. Once it was up you would think it would just slide in. Well as some know it was not. Either the measurements are off when they made it or it just got bent. So we lowered it and went to work with bending the flanges. Once that was done it when in simple. This should have been done in about hour and 15 min. Well it took just about hour and 45. With all the set up cutting and bending. I also installed a peice of rubber where the tow hook hole was. I am debating on putting door trim molding around the edge, or maybe I am just going overboard. It is in and ready to be put to use. Here are some pictures from the install. 

<a href="https://s1335.photobucket.com/user/EJW1381/media/hitch%202_zpsa9g3rfmo.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="https://i1335.photobucket.com/albums/w665/EJW1381/hitch%202_zpsa9g3rfmo.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo hitch 2_zpsa9g3rfmo.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/EJW1381/media/hitch3_zpsa58uepfx.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1335.photobucket.com/albums/w665/EJW1381/hitch3_zpsa58uepfx.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo hitch3_zpsa58uepfx.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/EJW1381/media/hitch_zpsvxszv24l.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1335.photobucket.com/albums/w665/EJW1381/hitch_zpsvxszv24l.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo hitch_zpsvxszv24l.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/EJW1381/media/hitch4_zpsgkegt06g.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1335.photobucket.com/albums/w665/EJW1381/hitch4_zpsgkegt06g.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo hitch4_zpsgkegt06g.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/EJW1381/media/hitch5_zpsgdsscvcl.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1335.photobucket.com/albums/w665/EJW1381/hitch5_zpsgdsscvcl.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo hitch5_zpsgdsscvcl.jpg"/></a>


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

I dropped my exhaust way down. I loosened the clamp and removed a hanger. I used a jack to wedge those brackets up into place. I did mine myself and it took over an hour. I made a video and have yet to edit it.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## brianbgw (Mar 29, 2011)

*Cross Brace*

One other member asked about it but there wasn’t much discussion on the Cross Brace that is called out with the factory hitch. The Cross Brace at front of spare tire seems important for all hitch versions (Aftermarket or OE, 1¼” or 2”), it should add significant stiffness to the rear of the vehicle when the hitch is actually under load. Remember, since there isn’t a real “frame” per-se, all of the loads from the rear suspension and the hitch all join into the unibody in the same neighborhood here at the rear of the vehicle. If the engineers at VW thought it necessary to design this brace, probably a good idea to install it with your hitch. I got one for $11 from VWPartsWarehouse...so there really isn’t an excuse not to install it. Photos of it installed in my tig and the holes exposed before installation.
Part Number 5QF803461, bolts are N91154801. 

<a data-flickr-embed="true" href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/44335394840/in/dateposted-public/" title="IMG_4965"><img src="https://farm5.staticflickr.com/4895/44335394840_ebeb4d8831_z.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="IMG_4965"></a><script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>
<a data-flickr-embed="true" href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/46101924842/in/dateposted-public/" title="IMG_4964"><img src="https://farm5.staticflickr.com/4894/46101924842_8c6fa0ae54_z.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="IMG_4964"></a><script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>
<a data-flickr-embed="true" href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/45428669654/in/dateposted-public/" title="IMG_4970"><img src="https://farm5.staticflickr.com/4901/45428669654_2c37be2707_z.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="IMG_4970"></a><script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## brianbgw (Mar 29, 2011)

*OE Trailer Hitch Installation Woes 5NA092135*

Has anyone actually installed a factory hitch themselves? I did not realize that the entire bumper needed to be removed to facilitate installation of the factory hitch. I attached the instructions that came with the factory hitch, but in my opinion they are incomplete. I got all the way to having the tail lights removed, all the fasteners they show removed, the trim pulled back on the wheel arches. That step that says “carefully unclip bumper cover all-round…” without any photos is where I get stuck. It’s not clear whether you are to remove only the black plastic lower half of the bumper cover or the entire assembly of the black and painted piece. It seems that since they tell you to remove the tail lights you need to remove the whole painted portion as well. The bumper cover is still pretty solidly attached at this point, with all fasteners in the directions removed. I pulled out and down and no clips popped loose and I could not see where any were located. I gave up for today just to make sure I didn’t damage anything. Anyone have a DIY or any advice as to how to “unclip” the bumper cover?

<a data-flickr-embed="true" href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157704250228985" title="MQB Tiguan 5 Seat Trailer Hitch Installation Instructions 5NA092135"><img src="https://farm5.staticflickr.com/4863/46101857902_0b80c5450e_h.jpg" width="1163" height="1600" alt="MQB Tiguan 5 Seat Trailer Hitch Installation Instructions 5NA092135"></a><script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

Unlike the aftermarket hitches, the factory hitch slips INSIDE the square frame and replaces the original impact attenuator (read: bumper). This requires removal of the bumper cover. There are some pros and cons of the original equipment hitch vs an aftermarket one.
Advantages:
-Clean, tucked back look
-No need to trim the stud on the drivers side that gets in the way of aftermarket hitches
-No need to mess with rubberized coating since it goes inside. 
-Since it replaces the existing impact attenuator for the structure it doesn’t add significant weight like the aftermarket ones do. This may be a part of why the tow rating is so low, if you use a factory hitch the loads are pulling right on the attenuator itself. In order to preserve the strength properties of the beam (so that it protects you in the event of a crash) they don’t want you putting on excessive loads while towing. Remember, those aftermarket hitches use the same 4 bolts that hold up the attenuator (this is why people have trouble aligning the bolt holes installing their hitches) so when towing those bolts are in shear. If you overload them, they will not withstand the same amount of force in a crash and will result in reduced crash protection. 

Disadvantages:
-PITA to install
-More expensive than aftermarket alternatives

Here are a couple more photos from my adventures today. Again, if anyone else has any wisdom about getting that bumper cover off, please chime in.

<a data-flickr-embed="true" href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157704209273564" title="Hitch Installation Photos"><img src="https://farm5.staticflickr.com/4817/32281323658_c9bb10a9a6_h.jpg" width="1600" height="1200" alt="Hitch Installation Photos"></a><script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## ChiefGolf (Jul 11, 2004)

Thanks for your post. I am trying to install the aftermarket hitch. I am having trouble aligning the bolts. The installation video makes it look so simple. And, since I was trying to do it without a lift or work pit, it was very difficult so I called the local dealer to see if they would install it, but they will install no hitch but OEM. Your post explains it better than they did. So back to YouTube. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

Looks easy enough to make. I was wonder last might what those mounting points were for.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow1102 (Jul 16, 2018)

brianbgw said:


> One other member asked about it but there wasn’t much discussion on the Cross Brace that is called out with the factory hitch. The Cross Brace at front of spare tire seems important for all hitch versions (Aftermarket or OE, 1¼” or 2”), it should add significant stiffness to the rear of the vehicle when the hitch is actually under load. Remember, since there isn’t a real “frame” per-se, all of the loads from the rear suspension and the hitch all join into the unibody in the same neighborhood here at the rear of the vehicle. If the engineers at VW thought it necessary to design this brace, probably a good idea to install it with your hitch. I got one for $11 from VWPartsWarehouse...so there really isn’t an excuse not to install it. Photos of it installed in my tig and the holes exposed before installation.
> Part Number 5QF803461, bolts are N91154801.


Do you know if this brace is compatible with 3rd row seats option?


----------



## antsman12 (Sep 15, 2017)

I installed the factory tow hitch because I wanted a factory look and I didn't want to cut into my bumper. The only draw back was that there is no factory 2" tow hitch for the 2018 Tiguan. The installation instruction manual was very confusing at first, removing the lights and the black trim around the rear wheel was quite simple. The bumper was the hardest part to remove, it took some patience.

1. Remove the tail lights.
2. Partially remove the black trim above the rear wheel (they are screws located on the inside and then you will have to pry the black time towards you) the instruction are found the the installation instruction manual that came with the tow hitch).
3. Once you complete steps 1 and 2 you can begin removing the bumper. I found the corner section by the tail light to be the hardest to remove. this will take some patience. please note you will have to remove the entire bumper. 
4. Removing the rear cross bar.
5. Install the tow hitch (this will acts as your rear cross bar as well).
6.Re-install the rear bumper, tail lights and the black trim around the rear wheel.

For the electrical wiring I had the dealer installed and code. I hope this helps.


----------



## brianbgw (Mar 29, 2011)

Shadow1102 said:


> Do you know if this brace is compatible with 3rd row seats option?


I'm not sure if it is or not. Two things to try are to look on the parts.vw.com site and punch in your VIN to check compatibility, or lift the trunk floor and check if you have the same four bolt holes at the front of the spare tire.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Shadow1102 said:


> Do you know if this brace is compatible with 3rd row seats option?





brianbgw said:


> I'm not sure if it is or not. Two things to try are to look on the parts.vw.com site and punch in your VIN to check compatibility, or lift the trunk floor and check if you have the same four bolt holes at the front of the spare tire.


I have the third row of seats and I just looked to see if the screw holes are there to mount this bracket. The holes are definitely there and there is a very similar bracket already installed. I can't read any part number on it, so I am not certain if it is the same bracket or not (but it looks very similar). It almost looks like it is there to support the front edge of the 3rd row seat itself.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## brianbgw (Mar 29, 2011)

*Draw-Tite 76192*

Thought I would post a couple photos of the Draw-Tite 76192 2" hitch installed on my Tig. Fit was a little tight, I ended up using my floor jack to get it pushed up into position. I love the way it looks with the plug.

<a data-flickr-embed="true" href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/31408313407/in/dateposted-public/" title="IMG_5028"><img src="https://farm5.staticflickr.com/4912/31408313407_23335e6745_h.jpg" width="1600" height="1198" alt="IMG_5028"></a><script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>
<a data-flickr-embed="true" href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/31408312317/in/dateposted-public/" title="IMG_5029"><img src="https://farm5.staticflickr.com/4904/31408312317_f67c8ac7ea_h.jpg" width="1600" height="1600" alt="IMG_5029"></a><script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## PATVW (Jul 27, 2016)

Shadow1102 said:


> Do you know if this brace is compatible with 3rd row seats option?


I already had one there with the exact same number

You should check if you have one there first.


----------



## EJW1381 (Nov 2, 2018)

Finally my bike rack on as well. 

<a href="http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/EJW1381/media/tig5_zpsp5zi9dqy.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1335.photobucket.com/albums/w665/EJW1381/tig5_zpsp5zi9dqy.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo tig5_zpsp5zi9dqy.jpg"/></a>


----------



## ChiefGolf (Jul 11, 2004)

First, thanks to all the people who posted their stories about mounting their rear hitches. I installed the curt hitch on my 2018 SEL, and this was the second attempt after failing last year. 

Like a previous poster, I used a floor jack and 2X4’s to spread the attaching plates about 1/4”. This made the hitch slide right on over the undercoat. I also had to jack the car to get enough clearance to rotate the hitch into place. I also used the technique of installing the front bolts before the back. 

It took about 2 hours for 2 men and a small boy (literally) to install it, but it is worth it. My Kuat rack slid right into place and I am ready for biking this summer. Thanks again everyone!!


----------



## ChiefGolf (Jul 11, 2004)

First, thanks to all the people who posted their stories about mounting their rear hitches. I installed the curt hitch on my 2018 SEL, and this was the second attempt after failing last year. 

Like a previous poster, I used a floor jack and 2X4’s to spread the attaching plates about 1/4”. This made the hitch slide right on over the undercoat. I also had to jack the car to get enough clearance to rotate the hitch into place. I also used the technique of installing the front bolts before the back. 

It took about 2 hours for 2 men and a small boy (literally) to install it, but it is worth it. My Kuat rack slid right into place and I am ready for biking this summer. Thanks again everyone!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NS914 (Mar 18, 2019)

*Cost of Wiring Kit in Canada - $121 from Work and Play*



D3Audi said:


> What about trailer brake light/turn signal wiring? Does anyone know how much that might cost to have installed at the dealer? Or is it possible to DIY also?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have not been all that active but have just purchased a new Tiguan....our second one....and of course have been pursuing a hitch and wiring kit.

The Curt Hitch here in Canada is $281 and the Wiring Kit is $121...this from Work and Play. I expect prices in the USA are half this but there ya go.

Regards,

Grant


----------



## GTir (May 17, 2002)

*EcoHitch*

Has anybody purchased Tiguan ecohitch Stealth https://torkliftcentral.com/catalog/product/view/id/1133/s/2019-volkswagen-tiguan-ecohitch-stealth/ 

I would really like to avoid cutting the bumper and below the fascia, I think in too low. This may be my solution. Just not sure if it works as advertised.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

GTir said:


> Has anybody purchased Tiguan ecohitch Stealth https://torkliftcentral.com/catalog/product/view/id/1133/s/2019-volkswagen-tiguan-ecohitch-stealth/
> 
> I would really like to avoid cutting the bumper and below the fascia, I think in too low. This may be my solution. Just not sure if it works as advertised.


That ecohitch looks like it sticks out way more than the Draw-tite one... 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## GTir (May 17, 2002)

*aftermarket hitch*

The receiver is removable when not in use, so it will look like you don't have a hitch. The hitch replaces the bumper and the receiver is coupled to the metal bumper when
needed and removed when not in use. There is a video at the bottom of link showing installation of hitch. Have to remove bumper cover, then metal bumper and replace it with the ecohitch with receiver mount. The receiver is a separate part. Ad says its rated to 5000 lbs. I am just not sure if it works per ad. Hoping someone had purchased on and could give share their experience with hitch. This hitch is $400 dollars which is more than Drawtite or Curt


----------



## VW2667 (May 24, 2018)

GTir said:


> Has anybody purchased Tiguan ecohitch Stealth https://torkliftcentral.com/catalog/product/view/id/1133/s/2019-volkswagen-tiguan-ecohitch-stealth/
> 
> I would really like to avoid cutting the bumper and below the fascia, I think in too low. This may be my solution. Just not sure if it works as advertised.


Must be a pretty new product as the youtube video was only posted less than two weeks ago on March 11th. You might have to try it. It's expensive but I agree it's a novel way to solve the two issues with the other hitch alternatives.


----------



## VWGamecock (Mar 21, 2019)

*Torklift Ecohitch stealth*



> Has anybody purchased Tiguan ecohitch Stealth https://torkliftcentral.com/catalog/...hitch-stealth/
> 
> I would really like to avoid cutting the bumper and below the fascia, I think in too low. This may be my solution. Just not sure if it works as advertised.


Yes, I just installed the Torklift Ecohitch this last weekend. I was surprised at how easy and smooth the install went. Its definitely a 2 man job but with the rear jacked a few extra inches in the air it only took about 2 ish hours to put on. The install looks quite daunting due to requiring the full removal of the rear bumper, tail lights, and rear wheel arch faicia but just work slow with the plastic clips and its really not hard at all.

I really like the stealth look of it and that it doesn't impact ground clearance at all. The ecohitch is also a 2" receiver making it much more useful than the OEM 1 1/4" option. Since this hitch replaces the structural bumper its also doesn't add much weight to the rear compared to the drawtite hitches. I can confirm it is a no cut installation and everything lined up pretty well for a smooth bolt on installation. It does stick out a bit but it has no impact on the foot sensor for the automatic rear tailgate or parking sensors.


----------



## alucinari (Mar 4, 2013)

VWGamecock said:


> Yes, I just installed the Torklift Ecohitch this last weekend. I was surprised at how easy and smooth the install went. Its definitely a 2 man job but with the rear jacked a few extra inches in the air it only took about 2 ish hours to put on. The install looks quite daunting due to requiring the full removal of the rear bumper, tail lights, and rear wheel arch faicia but just work slow with the plastic clips and its really not hard at all.
> 
> I really like the stealth look of it and that it doesn't impact ground clearance at all. The ecohitch is also a 2" receiver making it much more useful than the OEM 1 1/4" option. Since this hitch replaces the structural bumper its also doesn't add much weight to the rear compared to the drawtite hitches. I can confirm it is a no cut installation and everything lined up pretty well for a smooth bolt on installation. It does stick out a bit but it has no impact on the foot sensor for the automatic rear tailgate or parking sensors.


Could you post a pic from the side showing how far the receiver sticks out from the bumper?

Thanks!


----------



## JimGravelle (Nov 13, 2018)

NS914 said:


> I have not been all that active but have just purchased a new Tiguan....our second one....and of course have been pursuing a hitch and wiring kit.
> 
> The Curt Hitch here in Canada is $281 and the Wiring Kit is $121...this from Work and Play. I expect prices in the USA are half this but there ya go.
> 
> ...


Head over to tdotperformance.ca to check out their prices...you will be pleasantly surprised (unless you bought one already). :facepalm:


----------



## JimGravelle (Nov 13, 2018)

VWGamecock said:


> Yes, I just installed the Torklift Ecohitch this last weekend. I was surprised at how easy and smooth the install went. Its definitely a 2 man job but with the rear jacked a few extra inches in the air it only took about 2 ish hours to put on. The install looks quite daunting due to requiring the full removal of the rear bumper, tail lights, and rear wheel arch faicia but just work slow with the plastic clips and its really not hard at all.
> 
> I really like the stealth look of it and that it doesn't impact ground clearance at all. The ecohitch is also a 2" receiver making it much more useful than the OEM 1 1/4" option. Since this hitch replaces the structural bumper its also doesn't add much weight to the rear compared to the drawtite hitches. I can confirm it is a no cut installation and everything lined up pretty well for a smooth bolt on installation. It does stick out a bit but it has no impact on the foot sensor for the automatic rear tailgate or parking sensors.


While I like the idea of the Ecohitch; with it’s removable receiver, adding minimal weight to the rear of the vehicle, and not needing to cut out the facia like the Draw-Tite hitch...I am a bit concerned that replacing the stock bumper cross-member with an aftermarket one may impact the warranty or impose any issues with insurance in the likely chance of a rear-end collision. Did Torklift mention anything about that?


----------



## CaliKlines (May 1, 2019)

*Back Up Sensors*

For those of you that have attached a hitch and are using it in conjunction with a bike rack, how do you deal with the back up sensor going off incessantly in reverse, and then automatically applying emergency braking when going over 3 mph in reverse? It is really, really aggravating! I will go thru the manual in the next couple of days, but if anyone knows how to temporarily disengage this sensor, I would greatly appreciate the information. Thank you very much!


----------



## CaliKlines (May 1, 2019)

*Back Up Sensors*



ChiefGolf said:


> First, thanks to all the people who posted their stories about mounting their rear hitches. I installed the curt hitch on my 2018 SEL, and this was the second attempt after failing last year.
> 
> Like a previous poster, I used a floor jack and 2X4’s to spread the attaching plates about 1/4”. This made the hitch slide right on over the undercoat. I also had to jack the car to get enough clearance to rotate the hitch into place. I also used the technique of installing the front bolts before the back.
> 
> ...


Chief, I purchased the same Kuat rack and I am really enjoying it...except when backing up! How do you deal with the back up sensor going off incessantly in reverse, and then automatically applying emergency braking when going over 3 mph in reverse? It is really, really aggravating! I will go thru the manual in the next couple of days, but if you know how to temporarily disengage this sensor, I would greatly appreciate the information. Thank you very much!


----------



## ChiefGolf (Jul 11, 2004)

CaliKlines said:


> Chief, I purchased the same Kuat rack and I am really enjoying it...except when backing up! How do you deal with the back up sensor going off incessantly in reverse, and then automatically applying emergency braking when going over 3 mph in reverse? It is really, really aggravating! I will go thru the manual in the next couple of days, but if you know how to temporarily disengage this sensor, I would greatly appreciate the information. Thank you very much!


I have not had that issue. Perhaps my model does not have that sensor. The system can be turned off in the driver assistance controls. Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

CaliKlines said:


> For those of you that have attached a hitch and are using it in conjunction with a bike rack, how do you deal with the back up sensor going off incessantly in reverse, and then automatically applying emergency braking when going over 3 mph in reverse? It is really, really aggravating! I will go thru the manual in the next couple of days, but if anyone knows how to temporarily disengage this sensor, I would greatly appreciate the information. Thank you very much!


When you shift into reverse, before releasing the brake pedal, press the P button located in the center console to turn the backup sensors/camera off. The beeping should then stop and allow you to reverse (but of course be careful because now you're old school backing up with only your eyes and mirrors!). I found this out the hard way too, went to back up with my rack on and didn't turn the sensors off and boy that emergency braking sure does stop you abruptly!


----------



## alucinari (Mar 4, 2013)

You should also have buttons on the screen while in reverse to silence the beeping and disable emergency braking. You may need to hit the Menu button.


----------



## CaliKlines (May 1, 2019)

alucinari said:


> You should also have buttons on the screen while in reverse to silence the beeping and disable emergency braking. You may need to hit the Menu button.


Chief, Jen, and Alucinari....most helpful! Thank you immensely!


----------



## iaskmyselfdaily (Jun 13, 2019)

Can someone confirm for me - I called my local hitch install shop. 

They will install the drawtite but they said they do NOT have to cut anything to do the install. Of course, every page of this thread says otherwise...

It's a lease so I don't want to cut it. 

So if anyone knows any different please let me know.

I can also get the curt installed at UHaul (Canada) for roughly the same amount. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## alucinari (Mar 4, 2013)

iaskmyselfdaily said:


> Can someone confirm for me - I called my local hitch install shop.
> 
> They will install the drawtite but they said they do NOT have to cut anything to do the install. Of course, every page of this thread says otherwise...
> 
> ...


They will definitely have to cut the bumper to install it.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

iaskmyselfdaily said:


> It's a lease so I don't want to cut it.


What's your concern in regard to it being a lease? Are they likely to ding you for installing a hitch?


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

Plus the part you cut is I think a $70 replacement part.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tortuga353 (Aug 12, 2019)

Today we determined you don’t need to cut the bottom or a slot for the drawtite hitch install. It was super easy but we did drop the exhaust. Much cleaner and no slot cut. We did cut a 3” x 3” square and a small slit for the electrical bracket. https://www.instagram.com/p/B1fGqcDnh9C/?igshid=1q686fxtbdqzo


----------



## Daletek109 (Aug 10, 2019)

*Emphasis on existing 4 bolts!*

First, I want to thank all of the posters on this thread who emphasized the issues with the 4 existing bolts on the unibody that are used in almost all of these installations. I can't believe that more people haven't run into problems with them or are were so astute in recognizing their intended purpose! I was just about to use a thread repair kit on the locations closest to the rear of the car, thinking I had somehow stripped out or cross threaded them. Those bolts actually secure the inner bumper which slides into slots at that location on the unibody. When the bolts were removed from my car (2019 S) the internal bumper dropped vertically just far enough inside of the body to block the bolt from fitting back through it. The bumper bar had to be lifted just a bit for the bolt to thread back in. My problem was compounded by the fact that I removed all 4 bolts at once to install the hitch (1 1/4" Draw Tite) so the bumper bar had backed out a bit horizontally as well. Again, thanks to you guys for coming to the rescue and saving me from a disastrous exercise in installing a thread repair kit.


----------



## intub81 (Aug 14, 2019)

I really appreciate all the information in this thread. Bought the Curt hitch a few days ago and it arrived yesterday. Looking forward to installing it this weekend using all the tips I've learned.

Andy


----------



## smg64ct203 (Jan 26, 2003)

I just had a curt hitch put on today. Ordered it through U-haul online brought it in today and they installed it while I waited in less than 45 minutes. Total cost 228.00 and it looks great.


----------



## yoffer (Nov 16, 2010)

Installed my Draw Tite hitch yesterday. Those bolts were a pain in the ass. Got all three in and the last one took over 30 minutes to get in. Almost stripped it trying to get it in but finally got it and torque'd to spec. Installed on a 18' SEL R-Line FWD with 3rd row.


----------



## ChiefGolf (Jul 11, 2004)

smg64ct203 said:


> I just had a curt hitch put on today. Ordered it through U-haul online brought it in today and they installed it while I waited in less than 45 minutes. Total cost 228.00 and it looks great.


To the users of the Curt hitch. I use mine for a Kuat bike carrier. I have had some issues with the hitch contacting the ground when going through dips, or going up short, steep driveways. Has anyone else had this issue? Next time I am using the rack I am going to keep the car in sport mode to see if that stiffens the suspension 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

ChiefGolf said:


> To the users of the Curt hitch. I use mine for a Kuat bike carrier. I have had some issues with the hitch contacting the ground when going through dips, or going up short, steep driveways. Has anyone else had this issue? Next time I am using the rack I am going to keep the car in sport mode to see if that stiffens the suspension
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Driving modes have no affect on the suspension in the US spec Tiguan. 

The Tiguan is already pretty low to the ground and the Curt hitch hangs below the bumper and is much closer to the ground than the bumper so it would make sense. Especially when there's an attachment on it and/or weight in the trunk (compressing rear suspension). Be careful and mindful of clearance with that hitch hanging like that. You don't wanna mangle your subframe by getting the hitch snagged on something. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## smg64ct203 (Jan 26, 2003)

I have a Yakima hitch rack and haven’t had any problems


----------



## ChiefGolf (Jul 11, 2004)

D3Audi said:


> Driving modes have no affect on the suspension in the US spec Tiguan.
> 
> You don't wanna mangle your subframe by getting the hitch snagged on something.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I am very careful. I almost screamed like a girl when it happened the first time. I figured that sport mode would stiffen the suspension a bit and minimize the scrape. I am also considering a 1” lift. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

smg64ct203 said:


> I have a Yakima hitch rack and haven’t had any problems


You also have the Curt hitch? Maybe you haven't been over the same inclines. (?)


----------



## VW2667 (May 24, 2018)

I have the Curt hitch and specifically bought the Yakima bike rack (after looking at several others) because of the way it almost immediately curves upwards to gain clearance. Some of the other racks go some distance further straight out from the hitch and then have a 90 degree right angle up and so are likely more prone to bottoming out.


----------



## smg64ct203 (Jan 26, 2003)

VW2667 said:


> I have the Curt hitch and specifically bought the Yakima bike rack (after looking at several others) because of the way it almost immediately curves upwards to gain clearance. Some of the other racks go some distance further straight out from the hitch and then have a 90 degree right angle up and so are likely more prone to bottoming out.


My Yakima bike rack also curves up. I’ve had mine for a long time, but it’s in great shape. I have enough clearance and haven’t any problems with bottoming out. I have seen a few Tiguans with a lower setup than what I have.


----------



## __raj (Apr 28, 2018)

I had a Curt hitch installed and no cuts. Just a bolt in but required exhaust lowered. I paid a mechanic who charged me 1 hr labor. I skipped wiring for now as used for bikes.


----------



## intub81 (Aug 14, 2019)

intub81 said:


> I really appreciate all the information in this thread. Bought the Curt hitch a few days ago and it arrived yesterday. Looking forward to installing it this weekend using all the tips I've learned.
> 
> Andy


Attempted to install the hitch myself this past weekend, and quickly realized I needed to lift my car a few inches to make the turn over the muffler once I dropped the exhaust. I don't trust jack stands or ramps enough to allow me to get under the car. So... Managed to get in touch with a friend that owns a truck customizing company and he offered to put it up on one of his lifts and actually had a couple of his guys put it on for me. Took them about 15 minutes once it was up in the air. Apparently, they do this kind of thing all the time. Hitch looks good in place. Looking forward to loading up the bike rack on it this weekend.

Andy


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

Installing another Draw-Tite Max-Frame Trailer Hitch Receiver - Custom Fit - Class III - 2" purchased from etrailer on my 2019 Tig (same we put on my 2018 Tig).
This install was going a lot easier than the first, so easy that we were wondering what was going on! Spoke too soon. The 4th frame bolt snapped off when tightening with standard 3/8 ratchet. Other 3 bolts torqued to 53 ft/lb.
Most I will tow is 500#, usually just bike rack and bikes and not often, so decided to take a break from it and leave as is for this weekend. Maybe take it off next weekend and see options. Might have to drill through frame and through bolt?









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

JenSnyder1083 said:


> The 4th frame bolt snapped off when tightening with standard 3/8 ratchet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Wow, that sucks balls, good luck!


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

Used the video from thw stealth trailer hitch to remove the trim and bumper and was able to easily access and remove the broken bolt. Ordered a new from VW will be here tomorrow $9. Then installed hitch with bumper trim off. Whole process took maybe 30mins. Longest time of that was being careful removing the trim.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OttaCee (Mar 31, 2000)

Has anyone removed the rear bumper valance? Looks like it held in by clips. 

My thoughts: Like to remove the valance to make a more precise cut and to eliminate cutting slots for the chain loops.


----------



## Sopey15 (Mar 12, 2019)

OttaCee said:


> Has anyone removed the rear bumper valance? Looks like it held in by clips.
> 
> My thoughts: Like to remove the valance to make a more precise cut and to eliminate cutting slots for the chain loops.


I have not removed the valance but you do NOT have to cut slots for the chain loops. There is a post further up related to getting a clean cut without the slots. I did the same thing and it looks much better.


----------



## OttaCee (Mar 31, 2000)

Sopey15 said:


> I have not removed the valance but you do NOT have to cut slots for the chain loops. There is a post further up related to getting a clean cut without the slots. I did the same thing and it looks much better.


Saw the post, was not clear how to feed the chain loops through the valance without the extra cut. Love to have someone document with images.


----------



## Sopey15 (Mar 12, 2019)

OttaCee said:


> Saw the post, was not clear how to feed the chain loops through the valance without the extra cut. Love to have someone document with images.


The way I did it was:

1. Take out the exhaust where it runs from the middle of the car to the back (that section of exhaust and the muffler are all one piece). There is a sleeve near the middle of the car that is easy to loosen and 3 bolted hangers holding the exhaust. It came out and went in very easily on my 4motion. 
2. Unscrew the 2 screws on the bottom of the bumper valance piece. There's one small plastic screw on the bottom of each side, pretty hard to miss.
3. To get the hitch through you'll want to pull down/ flex the valence piece so you can fit between the top edge of where you cut the valence and the metal bumper. 
4. Once you get the receiver part of the hitch through you can swing the rest of the hitch up into place and bolt it to the car.

Sorry if my description is garbage but I can take some pictures when I get home to help illustrate some of what I'm saying. The big thing for me was getting the exhaust completely out of the way and being able to pull down on the rear valance enough to squeeze the hitch through the opening.


----------



## Sopey15 (Mar 12, 2019)

Unfortunately it snowed in Chicago area so the car isn't as clean as it was two days ago, but you should still be able to see what I was talking about. In one picture I circled one of the two valance screws that you need to take out to pull down on the valance and squeeze the hitch through. In the other picture I circled the gap that the hitch receiver has to fit through. It looks tight in the picture but the valence is able to pull down enough to squeeze the hitch through once the square hole is cut. The hardest part is measuring and cutting the hole in the right location and size. I actually hung the hitch by two of it's bolt holes, swung it up under the valance, and marked up from there to get the width. For the height I just measured the receiver height from the top edge of the valance.


----------



## OttaCee (Mar 31, 2000)

Sopey15 said:


> Unfortunately it snowed in Chicago area so the car isn't as clean as it was two days ago, but you should still be able to see what I was talking about. In one picture I circled one of the two valance screws that you need to take out to pull down on the valance and squeeze the hitch through. In the other picture I circled the gap that the hitch receiver has to fit through. It looks tight in the picture but the valence is able to pull down enough to squeeze the hitch through once the square hole is cut. The hardest part is measuring and cutting the hole in the right location and size. I actually hung the hitch by two of it's bolt holes, swung it up under the valance, and marked up from there to get the width. For the height I just measured the receiver height from the top edge of the valance.


Awesome! When I install will document the whole process so there’s a proper DIY. Hope others do the same so they don’t need to hack up their bumpers for no reason.


----------



## jjr57 (Sep 17, 2018)

*Used the Curt tow bar from etrailer*

Just for the folks following this. 2019 Tiguan and installed the Curt hitch with the 2 inch receiver. It looks good but it does hang below the bumper, I'm OK with that and don't expect it to be a problem as it is just about the same height as the hitch on my CX-9. Install was as simple as it gets for this kind of thing and I just had the vehicle up on rhino ramps to get it done. 

One note with lining up the bolts as you put them back in. If the bumper reinforcement inside the rails is a little shifted with the bolts off you can reach up between the bumper facia and nudge the metal reinforcement up a bit to line up the threads to receive the bolts. It's not a huge deal but it does make the job much easier and prevents cross-threaded weld nuts.


----------



## Shawn O (May 28, 2000)

Installed a hitch on my wife's 2018 today. I'd previously used Torklift on my Alltrack. They're the only ones making a 2" receiver for that car. Was trying to decide between this hitch for the Tiguan and the "Stealth" one they sell for more money. Haven't seen any photos of this particular one online but I bought it anyways. This is the "Hidden" hitch. Stealth model seems unnecessary for an SUV (it's not a sports car).

Fit's perfectly and no cutting for a 2" receiver. It's a complete unit that replaces the heavy steel tubular crashbar behind the bumper. Factory crossmember has no "crumble" zone, that's completely separate and is above this. Attaches to the body itself with 1/4" thick steel brackets into the body and 7/16" grad 8 bolts. Then the hitch/crossmember mounts to that (more 7/16" bolts) AND the body where the previous crossmember bolted (M8 Grade 8 bolts).

Only wish was that it sat back about 1/2" closer to the bumper but not a big deal. Still sits behind the edge of the bumper by a good amount.


----------



## mwarrior (May 12, 2020)

Shawn O said:


> Installed a hitch on my wife's 2018 today. I'd previously used Torklift on my Alltrack. They're the only ones making a 2" receiver for that car. Was trying to decide between this hitch for the Tiguan and the "Stealth" one they sell for more money. Haven't seen any photos of this particular one online but I bought it anyways. This is the "Hidden" hitch. Stealth model seems unnecessary for an SUV (it's not a sports car).
> 
> Fit's perfectly and no cutting for a 2" receiver. It's a complete unit that replaces the heavy steel tubular crashbar behind the bumper. Factory crossmember has no "crumble" zone, that's completely separate and is above this. Attaches to the body itself with 1/4" thick steel brackets into the body and 7/16" grad 8 bolts. Then the hitch/crossmember mounts to that (more 7/16" bolts) AND the body where the previous crossmember bolted (M8 Grade 8 bolts).
> 
> Only wish was that it sat back about 1/2" closer to the bumper but not a big deal. Still sits behind the edge of the bumper by a good amount.


I'm thinking this is probably the way to go for me. 
Has anyone installed this on a 2020?
I imagine it should fit as not much changed from a 2019 to a 2020 Tiguan, but you never know!


----------



## FSH567 (May 10, 2020)

Shawn O said:


> Installed a hitch on my wife's 2018 today. I'd previously used Torklift on my Alltrack. They're the only ones making a 2" receiver for that car. Was trying to decide between this hitch for the Tiguan and the "Stealth" one they sell for more money. Haven't seen any photos of this particular one online but I bought it anyways. This is the "Hidden" hitch. Stealth model seems unnecessary for an SUV (it's not a sports car).
> 
> Fit's perfectly and no cutting for a 2" receiver. It's a complete unit that replaces the heavy steel tubular crashbar behind the bumper. Factory crossmember has no "crumble" zone, that's completely separate and is above this. Attaches to the body itself with 1/4" thick steel brackets into the body and 7/16" grad 8 bolts. Then the hitch/crossmember mounts to that (more 7/16" bolts) AND the body where the previous crossmember bolted (M8 Grade 8 bolts).
> 
> Only wish was that it sat back about 1/2" closer to the bumper but not a big deal. Still sits behind the edge of the bumper by a good amount.


Looks good Shawn O! This might be the route I go to use my Thule bike rack. I presume you needed to remove the bumper cover?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CarniifeX (Aug 24, 2008)

Stealth Hitch installed on our NEUSPEED shop car 2020 Tiguan SE R-alone Black.

I’ll have some photos coming soon!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heycalvind (May 13, 2010)

Purchased the Curt hitch for my 2020 from UHaul because I didn't want to wait for shipping via etrailer or Amazon. Attempted to install it my self with a friend (both of us know how to work a wrench) but we were defeated... lol. I'm not sure if the subframe coating on the 2020's is just thicker than previous years, but even after scraping it off (like Curt's instructional video suggested I may have to do) we couldn't get it to fit. The frame rails are just too wide for the hitch to fit around. 

Taking it back to UHual to see if they can install it, hopefully they can get it in there. Anyone else run into this problem?


----------



## hoppster (Jun 12, 2020)

It takes a little persuasion to get the hitch over the frame rails. I used a floor jack (could've used another jack, too, like a bottle jack) to get it lined up & in place. 

Then I got one of the hitch sides just over the frame rail, and then used a large screwdriver to pry the other side to just over the frame rail. Once each side was just over the lip of the frame rail, I used a small sledgehammer to "persuade" each side of the hitch to slide up the frame rail. Once it's well on each frame rail, I moved the floor jack to the one side & wailed on the other side of the hitch. Then switched jack & hammer to the opposite sides. 

Then the tough part was getting it to line up with the bolt holes. Again, with the mini-sledge to move it into place. 

Bolt it up, raise the muffler & bolt them in & call it a day. I plan to go back with a file and some black paint to make the hitch look nice. If the forum will let me post a picture, I'll do so later today.

I suspect the U-haul installers will use some similar method of persuasion. 

Good Luck! 

Hoppster
2020 Tiguan SE with CURT trailer hitch


----------



## heycalvind (May 13, 2010)

hoppster said:


> It takes a little persuasion to get the hitch over the frame rails. I used a floor jack (could've used another jack, too, like a bottle jack) to get it lined up & in place.
> 
> Then I got one of the hitch sides just over the frame rail, and then used a large screwdriver to pry the other side to just over the frame rail. Once each side was just over the lip of the frame rail, I used a small sledgehammer to "persuade" each side of the hitch to slide up the frame rail. Once it's well on each frame rail, I moved the floor jack to the one side & wailed on the other side of the hitch. Then switched jack & hammer to the opposite sides.
> 
> ...



Thanks man! Yeah, unfortunately my Harbor Freight jack stands are recalled so I couldn't get the car up in the air. I didn't have much space to work around. At Uhaul now and its on ramps and he's using a jack to get it in there and persuading with a screw driver like you did!


----------



## heycalvind (May 13, 2010)

Ready to for our next biking adventure. 

Curt class III, 2" receiver + Allen 4-bike carrier. Locking pin on the way. 











Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

*7-pin trailer wiring with brake controller*

Hey, looking to switch from a 4-pin to 7-pin trailer wiring with brake controller in my Tiguan. Anyone have any pointers?


----------



## CTGeoff (Feb 24, 2015)

heycalvind said:


> Ready to for our next biking adventure.
> 
> Curt class III, 2" receiver + Allen 4-bike carrier. Locking pin on the way.
> 
> ...


Any cutting required for this hitch?


----------



## mwarrior (May 12, 2020)

CTGeoff said:


> Any cutting required for this hitch?


I don't think so. 
It seems though that people are having a hard time fitting the hitch onto the frame rails.

I went with the Stealth hitch and had 0 issues. I think removing the bumper fascia sounds more scary than it actually is.




























<b>The hitch receiver can be removed when not needed: </b>


----------



## CTGeoff (Feb 24, 2015)

mwarrior said:


> I don't think so.
> It seems though that people are having a hard time fitting the hitch onto the frame rails.
> 
> I went with the Stealth hitch and had 0 issues. I think removing the bumper fascia sounds more scary than it actually is.
> ...


Thanks for the info. I got the Curt hitch through U-haul and just had them install it. $228 total, installed. I don't think it was a tough install, just time consuming. I dropped it off at 1pm and picked up a few hours later at my convenience. It'll work great for my bike rack.


----------



## zaider (May 30, 2018)

Phew. Its been a real challenge finding a hitch here in western Canada but I think i have something lined up. Apparently the drawtite and the curt are both sourced from the same US company (Reese) and they shut down for a couple months due to the pandemic, so everything is on backorder. There has also been increased demand here because, instead of big vacations, people are staying close to home and buying trailers, so 9/10 places I called couldn't even give me an estimate of when they would be able to find a hitch. Finally found a place though so excited to get it installed next week so we can haul the tent trailer.


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

Can the lower valance be removed without taking the whole bumper off? My draw tite comes tomorrow and i had hoped to get it off and slide it back over the receiver. 

Seems like someone would have tried that already but I can hope. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

Took a couple hours. I dropped the whole exhaust and took my time trimming. I’m happy with it. 



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ckspeed68 (Aug 20, 2012)

Just got a 2020 SE R-line 4Motion over the weekend coming from a 2012 Tiguan SE 4Motion. Got a draw-tite trailer hitch and ready to install but want new bolts x 4. Anyone have the part number for those 4 bolts? Past experience is that vw bolts can only be used 1 time hence the broken bolt from this thread.


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

ckspeed68 said:


> Just got a 2020 SE R-line 4Motion over the weekend coming from a 2012 Tiguan SE 4Motion. Got a draw-tite trailer hitch and ready to install but want new bolts x 4. Anyone have the part number for those 4 bolts? Past experience is that vw bolts can only be used 1 time hence the broken bolt from this thread.


I reused mine but I wasn’t thrilled how one went back in. Hopefully it will never need to come back out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KCJeep (Dec 5, 2018)

Looks great VWjunky!

Nice looking fleet in your garage too. :thumbup:


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

KCJeep said:


> Looks great VWjunky!
> 
> Nice looking fleet in your garage too. :thumbup:


Thanks! The wife won’t let me lower the Tig 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

vwjunky18t said:


> Took a couple hours. I dropped the whole exhaust and took my time trimming. I’m happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It pays off taking your time to get a clean install for sure



vwjunky18t said:


> I reused mine but I wasn’t thrilled how one went back in. Hopefully it will never need to come back out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, if you nudge the bumper, the holes move out of alignment. There was much cussing with one of the bolt holes when I did mine. 



vwjunky18t said:


> Thanks! The wife won’t let me lower the Tig
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My wife might not even notice if I did lower it, but I like the stock height of her Tiggy, it's the only car in our fleet that I don't have to lower myself into.


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

Driver side rear most bolt gave me a fight but it’s in and there were enough threads left to torque it solid. I don’t plan to mess with it again. 



Row1Rich said:


> My wife might not even notice if I did lower it, but I like the stock height of her Tiggy, it's the only car in our fleet that I don't have to lower myself into.


Agreed, lowering it would defeat it’s purpose. I have a hot rodded GTI for fun. The Tig hauls the family. The R definitely looks superior but I specifically wanted the unpainted trim and fat tires with a forgiving ride. I’d rather have perfect 17s than curbed up 20s. I love my wife but I also know what I’m dealing with. 

I have the sickness though, it will happen eventually.  I just keep telling myself 6 year 72k mile warranty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

ckspeed68 said:


> Just got a 2020 SE R-line 4Motion over the weekend coming from a 2012 Tiguan SE 4Motion. Got a draw-tite trailer hitch and ready to install but want new bolts x 4. Anyone have the part number for those 4 bolts? Past experience is that vw bolts can only be used 1 time hence the broken bolt from this thread.


Did you ever find the part number for the bolts?

Best I could find searching is *N-912-568-01 Hexagon flange screw M10X40*.

Photo is at https://shop.autopartsveghel.nl/0593844-n91256801-hexagon-flange-bolt-combi-m10x40?___store=en


----------



## ckspeed68 (Aug 20, 2012)

jonese said:


> Did you ever find the part number for the bolts?
> 
> Best I could find searching is *N-912-568-01 Hexagon flange screw M10X40*.
> 
> Photo is at https://shop.autopartsveghel.nl/0593844-n91256801-hexagon-flange-bolt-combi-m10x40?___store=en


No, I did not. I ordered 4 bolts that is somewhat similar in size but it’s not here yet. Won’t be for 2 weeks before I install the hitch.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Someone also mentioned *N-911-548-01*


----------



## DaveEd83 (Jan 15, 2019)

jonese said:


> Someone also mentioned *N-911-548-01*


Yes.... that’s the bolt...

https://www.vwpartsvortex.com/oem-p...9dGlndWFuJnk9MjAxOCZ0PXNlbCZlPTItMGwtbDQtZ2Fz


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zaider (May 30, 2018)

Pulled a 1400lb tent trailer this past weekend with the Tig for the first time. Super easy and really didn't feel like it had any issues. Obviously took it easy on hills but merging onto the highway was fine, seemed stable.


----------



## ckspeed68 (Aug 20, 2012)

jonese said:


> Someone also mentioned *N-911-548-01*


this bolt is use to mount the 5QF803461 Spare tire cross brace. Not what I'm looking for.


----------



## ckspeed68 (Aug 20, 2012)

JenSnyder1083 said:


> Used the video from thw stealth trailer hitch to remove the trim and bumper and was able to easily access and remove the broken bolt. Ordered a new from VW will be here tomorrow $9. Then installed hitch with bumper trim off. Whole process took maybe 30mins. Longest time of that was being careful removing the trim.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you recall or have the VW part# of the bolt?


----------



## mwarrior (May 12, 2020)

ckspeed68 said:


> Do you recall or have the VW part# of the bolt?


I believe that is an M8x25
Look for part number N0195307

I thought I replied a while ago, come to find out 6 hours later that I'm not allowed to post links yet.


----------



## jordan_fehlman (Jul 10, 2006)

*Draw-Tite Hitch Install*

If this helps anyone out great. I ordered a Draw-Tite hitch for my wife's Tiguan. Installed it the other day. As others I didn't want a huge hole in the Valance. This is how I did it.

Got some 1" masking tape, Found the center of the valance placed 3 pieces of tape right next to each other making sure they are as straight as possible. This gave me my 3" template to cut. Starting from the top of the valance I cut straight down along the lines from the tape to the part where it starts to curve (I used a sawz-all with a fine blade for metal. This gave me the straightest cut in my opinion) I stopped there and cut it straight across with a razor blade. That was my opening and I wasn't going to cut any more.

From there I started unbolting the exhaust hangers and dropped the muffler about an inch, that's all I was comfortable dropping it, i rested it on a jack stand. Now I have the hitch on my floor jack and get it underneeth the car, I am now realizing this is not happening. I am alone in this matter. Maybe if you had two people you could squeeze it by the muffler, but not in my case.

So I unbolted the exhaust from the center pipe. I wasn't bad at all. I unbolted the middle exhaust hanger like I did the two rears. Unbolted the exhaust clamp and the pipes came right apart with it supported I pulled the exhaust out the rear and removed it completely.

From there I was able to jack the hitch into place by slightly bending the valance enough to clear the tow chain tethers and bolted it in place. Also note the 4 bolts that hold the hitch up also holds in the rear bumper reinforcement (the metal piece behind the bumper cover) I found it easier to screw the bolts back in by wiggling the rear bumper reinforcement back and forth to locate the nuts inside the frame rails.

Just thought i'd post my story as others gather information getting ready to do their install. Cheers.

Piece I cut













































Final Touch


----------



## laundryeater (Nov 18, 2005)

*Curt 2 Inch and 1up Bike Rack*

I went with the Curt for price and ease of installation. What etrailer.com said would take 2 people and 30 minutes ended up taking 3 people and 90 minutes because I had to call a neighbor to help hold everything in alignment so the bolts would go back in.

Even though the Curt hangs below the bumper and it's not as visually appealing as some of the others it ended up being perfect for a 1up bike rack (2-bike version). Even with the rack folded all the way up I can still open the trunk hatch and it just barely misses the rack.


----------



## skrol (Aug 18, 2020)

I am glad to see that others have been able to install the DrawTite Class III hitch without cutting the large hole too. We just bought our 2020 Tiguan at the end of June; so yes I am new here. It is our first "new" car our since 2004 Sienna. I was nervous about cutting up a new car didn't want to deface our new car installing the hitch. Instead, it looks like it came with the car. 

I did the installation myself. The cuts were made clean with using a multi-tool from Harbor Freight. I did the lower cut out as instructed. For the upper cut, I made a 3" opening. A floor jack was used to lift and hold the hitch in place. To get the chain bracket through, I had to bend the bumper down beside the upper cutout with the hitch at a fairly steep angle to slip it through. As others have run into, I had initial trouble getting the hitch to line up with the bolt holes. Undercoating had to be cut away and then it went in easily. I used the same multi-tool to cut the undercoating back. It probably took me a bit longer than the average but I am very pleased with the results. I wish I could post pics but I guess I'm too new.

I haven't installed the wiring kit yet. Our Tiguan has its first defect, being a bad driver side DRL that I want to get fixed so VW service can't claim I did something to cause it.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Nice! Patience is key when making that hole in the bumper.


----------



## OttaCee (Mar 31, 2000)

Attempted to install DrawTite on 2019 R-line and ended the day defeated after 2.5hours (lost light). Wanted to share insights for anyone wanting to install without a massive hole in the valance. 

- Remove the exhaust, makes the job so much easier. Took me 10mins to remove, 5 minute to reinstall. Its total of 5 bolts to remove/loosen. 
- Want to know exactly where the center of the rear valance is so its easier to mark out your cutout? Look under the bumper, there's a pattern, count it out from each side. Mark the center and carry that line to out exterior side of the valance. Top Tip - Used tons of painters tape on the valance so I could carry center, then measure 1.5 inch on each side
- Ended up cutting 3x3 inch square in the valance. Use painters tape to cut down the plastic fragments. 
- How to install hitch without needing holes of the hitch loops? Remove the two screws/clips under the bumper valance, will give you move flexibility to pull down the valance to slip the hitch end and loop over the valance.

End the day with the rear bolts both installed and snug. Front bolts like everyone having massive problems find the threads for the holes. 
I wish I took off more undercoating, this without a doubt made this 1hr job, a 2.5 hrs with another 1hr to fix. Before you do anything, get down to bare metal 1 inch around the mounting holes. 

Problem im having (believe its for R-Line) only - The metal bracket for the trailer wiring, is pushing down on the valance making the bumper lines look "off". Likely need to get a jack and push up this piece of metal. 

Hopefully this week will figure out how to get the front two bolts installed. One is crooked and the other, there's no threads at all.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

After waiting more than two months for this hitch to back in stock (I had to cancel one order and switch to other that had stock for a few more $$$) I installed the Draw Tite 76192 on my 2020.

With all the difficulty mentioned in this thread, I was worried this was going to take me forever. But, in the end, it took me 2.5 hours (with no help from anyone).

Notable steps:


Cut the 3" hole in the valance with a Dremel. Unscrewed the lower valance so i didn't have to cut too much for the hitch loops to pass through later on.
Put the rear of the car on ramps (I didn't want to, but I couldn't reach the 3rd front exhaust mounting hanger otherwise).
Pulled the exhaust completely out (far easier than I thought it would be). Take note of the position of the rear rubber retaining loops. On a cold exhaust system, they are supposed to be 5mm pulled forward. VW is calling this installed "Without Tension".
Removed excess rust proofing (or whatever it's called). I didn't take much off, just cleaned it up around the bolt holes really so that they wouldn't get pulled into the threads during reassembly when you drag the hitch ears over them.
While on my back, I lifted the hitch into place, passed it through the valance. With my left foot, I pushed the one side of mounting ears into place along with my hands for the other side. It fit without issue actually. I then dragged my floor jack and a 2x4 and held the rear of the hitch up. With the screws near-by, I put the front ones in.
For the rear holes, I had to use a rubber mallet to persuade alignment (along with moving the floor jack around up/down). It was a bit of a acrobat moment, but it only took about 10-15 mins to playing.
Tighten things up, reinstall the exhaust (noting the hanger positions earlier).

Over all, for me, with the dimensional tolerances of the hitch and the car in my favor, I'd rate this a 3/10 in terms of effort and difficulty. Another assistant probably wouldn't have made it any faster, but it would have been easier/safer.

Others appear to have had a shorter span between mounting ears on the hitch. Mine were about 1cm wider than the mounting rails on the car, so they got pulled in quite a bit during install, this was a benefit during install.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

I know this is an aftermarket thread but two weeks ago I installed an OEM hitch. 

I realized that OEM hitch is nothing but an OEM rear cross member with a hitch welded to it. 
I feel like anyone who is good at welding and metal working can replicate it. Nice thing about OEM hitch is that there is no bumper cutting and only minimal weight addition.

Here are some pictures of my OEM hitch install










Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

Installed the Stealth hitch over the weekend
1F974D31-59CD-475F-B102-678C920A7C53 by eric peltier, on Flickr

CB625037-56D0-4D78-96EE-3B425D2A195D by eric peltier, on Flickr

455CBC53-9AC9-4B2E-A8A6-A9DFF2DF6105 by eric peltier, on Flickr


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

herkguy said:


> Installed the Stealth hitch over the weekend


:thumbup:


----------



## ckspeed68 (Aug 20, 2012)

herkguy said:


> Installed the Stealth hitch over the weekend
> 1F974D31-59CD-475F-B102-678C920A7C53 by eric peltier, on Flickr
> 
> CB625037-56D0-4D78-96EE-3B425D2A195D by eric peltier, on Flickr
> ...


I have this hitch ready to be installed. How long did it took you to remove and installed? Did you have someone to help?


----------



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

ckspeed68 said:


> I have this hitch ready to be installed. How long did it took you to remove and installed? Did you have someone to help?


I did the wiring also and that took some time, I like to make sure it’s all nice and tidy.

As for the hitch, it was about 1.5. -2 hrs work.
Being careful removing/ installing the bumper cover took the longest. I have the SELP and it had some extra wiring so be careful unplugging those. The hitch itself is a piece of cake once the cover is off. 
Ther was a typo in the instruction sheet vs the picture provide in instructions, the carriage bolts were typed as only 18ft/ lbs...but the photo shows 80ft lbs which is correct.

The one other issue was mine is a mar 2020 build and there was an antenna mounted on the upper right side of the factory crash bar that gets removed. The new hitch did not have a spot for this so I made a small mount and bolted it to the hitch on the right side through an existing hole in the hitch.

I will try to get pics of this for you. Not sure if this is a model specific issue or a build date issue. I sent a picture and comment to stealth.


----------



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

Here is the antenna pics and my fabricated mount.

5243BE39-7649-4083-A681-9FDBB4FD2031 by eric peltier, on Flickr

618EFBEC-53D8-43E6-874F-159F1207E7A3 by eric peltier, on Flickr

Hope that helps. 
Let me know if you have any other questions or pm me and I’ll send you my number to call
Eric


----------



## ckspeed68 (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks Eric (keryguy). My Tiguan is a 2020 SE R-line built date is 02/2020 so it could have that same antenna mount bracket. I will text you when find the time to install the Hitch. Most likely during the thanksgiving week as I plan to take vacation time.

Chou


----------



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

ckspeed68 said:


> Thanks Eric (keryguy). My Tiguan is a 2020 SE R-line built date is 02/2020 so it could have that same antenna mount bracket. I will text you when find the time to install the Hitch. Most likely during the thanksgiving week as I plan to take vacation time.
> 
> Chou


👍


----------



## ottothecow (Apr 12, 2019)

Pondering Drawtite vs Ecohitch.

Drawtite is almost $200 cheaper right now ($184 vs $363) and while you have to make small cuts, I think it looks a little more subtle than the Ecohitch once installed (ecohitch looks like it sticks out a bit more).

Big pro to the ecohitch though is that it replaces the OEM crossbar so that's a bunch of extra weight you aren't carrying in the back of the car forever. It also looks like it probably doesn't require shaving off rustproofing since it goes to the OEM crossbar location. Not a big deal, but living somewhere that brines the roads...removing rustproofing always sounds questionable.

So I suppose the question is do you think those pros are worth $200?

edit: went ahead and ordered the drawtite, mostly because I knew I would have free time to install this weekend and Amazon would get it to me by friday.


----------



## child_in_time (Aug 9, 2006)

I ordered a Draw-Tite hitch to install on my 2022 SEL R-line, but my intention is to cut off the chain loops and just leave the 2" receiver. This will make the bumper cut cleaner and I'll only use it as a bike rack anyway. Anyone else did this?


----------



## OttaCee (Mar 31, 2000)

child_in_time said:


> I ordered a Draw-Tite hitch to install on my 2022 SEL R-line, but my intention is to cut off the chain loops and just leave the 2" receiver. This will make the bumper cut cleaner and I'll only use it as a bike rack anyway. Anyone else did this?


If you read other posts in this thread, you can keep the loops. Drop the exhaust, undo the lower valance screws then slide the hitch up and over. Only need to cut a square in the bumper valance. 
Since mine is also used just for bike racks, good to have the loops for extra security using locks.


----------



## DrkPhoenix (Jul 28, 2020)

OttaCee said:


> If you read other posts in this thread, you can keep the loops. Drop the exhaust, undo the lower valance screws then slide the hitch up and over. Only need to cut a square in the bumper valance.
> Since mine is also used just for bike racks, good to have the loops for extra security using locks.


I just finished doing exactly this yesterday on our new '22 Highline R-line. It looks super clean and can hardly notice the loops.


----------



## child_in_time (Aug 9, 2006)

What is this black plastic piece between muffler and rear valence? Guess I’ll have to get rid of it in order to fit up the draw-tite hitch…this is on 22 SEL R-Line.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Pretty sure I read about this here....









No holes for hitch receiver 2021


Best I could see, it's item #11. Started on build date 2021-07-26, that would mean 2022 only models. ETKA calls it "Underbody trim". Google searching seems to be calling it "Lining", but no accompanying photo to confirm. Maybe it's just for underbody aerodynamics?




www.vwvortex.com





Bob.


----------

